# New WWE Championship Belt Discussion



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New WWE Title belt discussion*

oh wow someone beat me to it..was just about to mention is that a belt under that sheet?def looks like one


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Guarantee it's a brama bull belt


----------



## Jus10 (Jun 26, 2007)

New belt!!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

1.......2...............3............


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

Finally.....new belt!!


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

I was just bitching about this earlier... Thought the shield would scrap the shitty spinner though.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Do you like the NEW WWE Championship Belt?! Decide..*

Decide the world!!

YES or NO!


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

LOL it's horrible!!


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks pretty kickass tbh.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Just as bad as the spinner....


----------



## Mr Eagles (Apr 6, 2011)

What the fuck is that?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

It looks like crap but it's not as bad as the spinner one.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Do you like the NEW WWE Championship Belt?! Decide..*

NO! It's even worse!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Brahma Bull logos ruin it.. Self serving POS


----------



## Montel V. Porter (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Do you like the NEW WWE Championship Belt?! Decide..*

Hell no,


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

It's very average. It doesn't matter. Cena will just bring back the spinner in 6 weeks anyway.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Not sure how I feel about the bull logos on the side, but the middle part looks pretty badass to me. Much better than the spinner. That thing was just horribad..


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

It's horrible.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Awful


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

it looks ummm not horrible....i guess anythin better than the spinner my only grief with it is could they have made that W any bigger?


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Do you like the NEW WWE Championship Belt?! Decide..*



CharliePrince said:


> Decide the world!!
> 
> YES or NO!


:ban

The title is awful.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Does it have the champs name on it?


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

LQ pic for now. I think it looks badass.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

worse than the spinner.
You telling me they actually put effort into making that thing ?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Horrible shit. Worse than the spinner.


----------



## MANTI TEO (Dec 31, 2012)

Therapy said:


> Brahma Bull logos ruin it.. Self serving POS


I bet the logos are interchangable


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Pretty meh, but at least its better than the spinner


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Do you like the NEW WWE Championship Belt?*

Decide. Decide the world!!!

simple

yes or no


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Do you like the NEW WWE Championship Belt?*

Nope.

Ugly as fuck.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

Someone wanna tell me how its worse than the spinner? lol its pretty generic yet you guys still bitch....


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

terrible.

way worse then the one before


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

Better looking than the spinner, but still looks like a toy. 
It might grow on me though


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Was a bit underwhelming at first, but it might grow on me...


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Do you like the NEW WWE Championship Belt?*

Not particularly. Can't see it being permanent with those bulls on it obviously.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Just as bad as the spinner, that thing looks like a toy too.


----------



## randyorton8 (Aug 22, 2004)

It's a temporary belt.When cena beats rock at wrestle mania he will change the title to what has been previewed a million times the raw after mania 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MANTI TEO said:


> I bet the logos are interchangable


I agree. I bet the side plates change depending on who has the belt.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

If it didn't have the fucking bulls I wouldn't reallyyyy complain.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Do you like the NEW WWE Championship Belt?*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

It's not great but it's certainly better then the spinner belt I can live with it


----------



## GamerStyles (Feb 12, 2013)

who designed this piece of shit?????


----------



## Hawkamania (Sep 9, 2009)

I was hoping for something more throwback with a new class feel. Needless to say, it didn't deliver.


----------



## MANTI TEO (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Do you like the NEW WWE Championship Belt?*

it's better then the current belt. 
and with it the WWE is just branding their logo even more.


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

Nowhere near as special and prestigious as what the Undisputed, Winged Eagle and AE belts were. I even think that it is worse than the spinner.


----------



## manga4life (Jan 16, 2013)

I kind of like the design of the new championship belt. Aside from the two bull's on either side of the center plate I think it's a great design, but I'm betting that the bulls will be gone once The Rock is no longer champion and they'll be replaced by either two smaller WWE logo's or something else.

All in all it's pretty cool.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Nothing special, just like the spinner


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think it could grow on folks, not the side medallion bulls though - that is shite.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Dudechi said:


> Does it have the champs name on it?





MANTI TEO said:


> I bet the logos are interchangable



Maybe that's they way they'll do it for a while instead of a nameplate? Cena can have TE dumb hand, punk can have the bolt, etc


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ultra gay

looks like a belt buckle


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

We can't have a belt that looks like a toy! We must replace with it with a belt that has brahma bulls on it!

All they did was take a belt that reflective of Cena and make one reflective of The Rock. It's still silly looking and it still looks ridiculous. And it looks far, far from *prestigious*.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

The belt is awful absolutely disgusting.

Why on earth have they designed a belt that will be around for the next 10 years yet the guy its designed around wont be.

Why in 2012 have WWE designed a belt for a guy who was in his prime in the 90's.

I hope so much that the side panels change for each champion.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like shit. Can't believed those leaked designs were legit. What an ugly ugly belt.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I like it. It's not WHC good but it's much better than the spinner belt.


----------



## Grapey (May 10, 2005)

Absolutely not. The center plate looks more like a side plate to me. Looks amateurish


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

I shit out better belts than that one.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

yep, look like spinner,...just another version of spinner. nothing beat old school belt


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

It's nothing.
A big ass WWE logo with the word "champion" at the bottom.

Looks like something a child designed.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Vince is fucking trolling now. :lmao


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

the best belt in all of sports and combat and entertainment is the MMA belt (DREAM)


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

It's fucking ugly. It looks floppy and it doesn't bring a presence with the champion carrying it.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

It's not a belt, it's a Championship title *CM Punk voice*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The WWE logo is too big and what is with the black background? Keep it all the same colour, add a globe too.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow that is absolutely awful.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Redead said:


> ultra gay
> 
> looks like a belt buckle


:lmao

I thought the same thing. Man, it's going to take a while take a while to get used to.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

JAROTO said:


> LOL it's horrible!!


fuckin troll! the belt is awesome! when i scrap up enough cash i'll buy one for my daughter


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i drew a better belt when i was 8

and back then, all i had was crayons


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ugly as fuck. Jesus, our worst fears when the design came out months ago were completely confirmed.

What's worse is that the W is even bigger. Shows how corporate the WWE has become. They need to slap their logo and make it the center of attention on everything they own.


----------



## MANTI TEO (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Do you like the NEW WWE Championship Belt?*



Peapod said:


> Not particularly. Can't see it being permanent with those bulls on it obviously.


i think the bulls will come and go with each champ.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Don't really like it..I'll give it a shot but I'll be interesting to see if they truly are going to be having this title for the long run and not just for Rock's transitional run.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

The only cool thing about the belt would be if they change the side plates depending on who's champion. Other than that. I liked the spinner better


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brock L (Jun 8, 2012)

it looks worse than the spinner at least the spinner (that didn't spin anymore) had more gold in the middle. the bull horns are terrible on the sides. The WWE cant make a title look good anymore. I hope the WWE shuts down one day it's such a shitty "wrestling" company.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't like it at all. Nothing more than a cheap second rate version of the spinner with the diamond removed. That huge W logo needs to be designed smaller.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

It not like it's going to stay once Cena is Champ again :cena3


----------



## Mr. Giraffe (Feb 12, 2013)

Better than the spinner, hopefully the bulls will go away. I can get used to it after that.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

It seemed very light when Rock hold it in his hands, which a championship shouldn't be. Better than spinner belt, but I think it could've been even better.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

His "belt shouldn't look like toys" remark was quite ironic.


----------



## gstyle (Feb 16, 2013)

I think it looks pretty cool...but why personalize it.????


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Bo Dallas ‏@TheBoDallas
New WWE Title I digg it #keepitclassy

:lmao


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

The Winning One™ said:


> It's fucking ugly. It looks floppy and it doesn't bring a presence with the champion carrying it.


troll!!!!!!!!!! i love the belt its cool and brings in a new era where people wont get buried so much!


----------



## O10101 (Jul 26, 2012)

It looks terrible, it looks like a toy just like the Spinner belt.

What was that you were saying Rock? It shouldn't look like a toy? Well, it does.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*sigh* it looks like shit. Is this the first belt not to feature the winged eagle? Hopefully it changes again once Rock is gone.... haha it looks so bad.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Such a bland design, I like the old one better (sadly).


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

it's not that bad, it's certainly NOT worse than the spinner, gold on black looks cool imho, my only grief is that "bling" has become a norm now..

although dunno why it reminds me of this...


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

I imagine when the title is taken off of him they will just replace the bull logos on the side with WWE logo's and keep the belt the same.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

Dudechi said:


> Maybe that's they way they'll do it for a while instead of a nameplate? Cena can have TE dumb hand, punk can have the bolt, etc


*Was about to ask why does it have the Rock's Bull logo on the side plates, but makes sense I suppose, though for certain stars I dunno how it would work like say Ziggler winning it what would it have, "Showoff?" lol I rather just have the name plate.*


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

I think it would look better if the background wasn't black. And the shape of the main plate wasn't a fuckin' square. It's looks to out of shape to me, to out of the ordinary. It's basically the bling Championship, just more bigger and darker.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> *sigh* it looks like shit. Is this the first belt not to feature the winged eagle? Hopefully it changes again once Rock is gone.... haha it looks so bad.


Did the spinner belt feature a winged eagle?


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

If CM Punk or The Shield unveiled it, then I would like it. But since it was The Rock, I don't!

Sike....not me^^^^ But that's going to be the attitude of all of the nerdy ass nerds that have ruined this forum.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I like it.

Y'all need to stop living in the past.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

My first reaction is that I hated it, but as I looked more into it I liked it more, I shouldn't voted no on this thread before.
Anything is better than that terrible spinner belt we had for so long, but did the title have to have that ridiculously large WWE symbol on it? and the gold looks terrible too, looks like the NXT Tag team titles.


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

Better than the spinner belt.. but that's not saying much. 

Bulls makes it looks really cheap and I'm not a fan of the huge ass letters on it... not bad, but not good. Very average looking. 

I do think, however, It'll grow on me.. unlike the spinner belt. We'll see.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Bo Dallas would say some stupid ass shit like that.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

AnalBleeding said:


> the best belt in all of sports and combat and entertainment is the MMA belt (DREAM)


It can be done in wrestling.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

It's horrible.

It's bland as shit. It's just black leather with a big ass thin 'WWE' on it. Looks like shit. The Undisputed title should have been brought back.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

I wish it was the Undisputed title Rock held just over a decade ago. That belt is not what I was looking for.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

spinner was better


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

Its ok everyone when Cena wins at wrasslemania he will bring that equally nasty arsed spinner back


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

I like that it captures everything I dislike about the current era. 

It's gaudy, pretentious and it "insists upon itself." Like a trashy dame on one a dem reality shows. And why the fuck does it need to say wwe champion for the main piece? We know what it is, why not a bull or an eagle? A throwback 80s style belt?

But who knows, it might just grow on me.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

The huge W with the diamonds just looks weird. Needs more gold and a design...but I voted YES, cuz its good enough.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The addition of the bling makes it look cheap. It needs to look timeless, classic. It doesn't.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

It isn't amazing, but it may grow on me. Way better than the Spinner though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

My god is that a bad looking belt. Why couldn't they just use the Undisputed title?

At least when it's colored up, it doesn't look as bad as it did in the photos, still horrible though. Probably as bad as the Spinner but at least this one doesn't belong to Cena alone.


----------



## Shelter (Oct 16, 2012)

It's really ugly.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Everyone in this thread:


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

looks bland as hell...if they wanted to change it at least change it to something that looks good. Cena's belt is way better, childish or whatever.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Marching bands and big build up for THAT? Rock is disappointing, that belt blows. Its only moderately better than the spinner, and then they furthered the slurpjob by putting bull decals on it. Smh...TNA wins


----------



## Archive. (Dec 1, 2012)

Its not nice. But its better than a spinner belt.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

its got a massive wwe logo, what more do people want ffs, a giant cock or eagle or picture of a panda ffs. They have kept it simple for a reason.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

It's alright, better than the spinner belt but still kinda looks like a toy. That huge logo looks tacky


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

You are contributing to a problem asking for older belts to return. Everything moves forward.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

If you like it, fuck you. It's embarrassing to say the least. 

WHY COULDN'T THE MORONS JUST BRING BACK THE UNDISPUTED BELT?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Did the spinner belt feature a winged eagle?


It had an eagle at the top. 

I think the new belt is solid. Will have to get used to it but these new championships are obviously made to look like toys so they can sell like crazy to kids.


----------



## manga4life (Jan 16, 2013)

Sure, I wouldn't put it on the same level with the design of the "Winged Eagle" belt or the "Attitude Era" belt, but it's certainly better than the spinner belt and has a large design which will help to make it look cool on whoever is wearing it. I really kind of like it.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Where does the name go for the person who has got it?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> Everyone in this thread:


Pardon us for sharing our opinions, old wise one.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

thank CM Punk for stopping Spinning belt going to HOF


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Clique said:


> It had an eagle at the top.
> 
> I think the new belt is solid. Will have to get used to it but these new championships are obviously made like toys so they can sell like crazy to kids.


Shows you how much attention I pay to that piece of shit belt. Just a shame they couldn't go for a more classic style. With the way The Rock was talking I thought we were heading down that road, but as usual The Rock disappoints.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

It's fucking lame. Their lack of creativity stretches over to belt designs, not just wrestling angles.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Why the fuck would they ice the belt out _again_?


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

It's good. Better than the spinner belt.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> I don't like it at all. Nothing more than a cheap second rate version of the spinner with the diamond removed. *That huge W logo needs to be designed smaller.*


Someone earlier suggested it was a corporate decision and I can't say I disagree. Seeing as the how the WWE is just one giant commercial, it would make perfect sense for them to advertize themselves on their own belt. This is the same company that has to try and convince the world it's relevant by conjuring unprovable statistics.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I kinda like it, honestly. The belt looks so much better without the spinner. The bulls on the side are a bit much, but if they customize them depending on who's the champ, that'd be pretty cool.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It looks super awkward to be slinging over your shoulder, for one thing.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

that thing is awful...thankfully it's only temporary.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Jordo said:


> Where does the name go for the person who has got it?


Thank god they got rid of the name plates. Never understood love for them.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

It's uglier than the Tag Team championship belts and thats saying something, it's even worse than that piece of shit spinner belt. Trust WWE to create something completelty plain and lacking any real design what so ever, absolutely fucking terrible belt, ugly as sin.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

My guess is that they tried to distinguish it from the world heavyweight title by not having the world and eagles and such on it. Making it the *WWE* championship where as the other one is the *WORLD* championship. That said, it's dull as fuck. The WWE logo on a plain black background looks boring. They should've had more of a design in the background of the WWE logo. If it did, it would have looked perfectly fine.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Wtf already 13 pages :lol

It looks like crap.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> Someone earlier suggested it was a corporate decision and I can't say I disagree. Seeing as the how the WWE is just one giant commercial, it would make perfect sense for them to advertize themselves on their own belt. This is the same company that has to try and convince the world it's relevant by conjuring unprovable statistics.


You might of forgot in your bloodlusting rage (which hinders intelligence and rationality), that its called the WWE Championship.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

they can go throwback with the IC title but they can't with the wwe title? 

:StephenA


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like shit but it's still infinitely better than the spinner belt.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It's all the same colour. It's very plain, but I really like the shape of the belt.

Add some variety in the colour department and you've got yourself a winner.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

How comes the WWE did it right with the Intercontinental Belt?


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't see how anyone in their right mind could like that piece of shit title. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GamerStyles (Feb 12, 2013)

So, The WWE championship belt shouldn't look like a toy but it should look like something you serve food with, apparently.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Christ, it's uglier than my sister's chavvy friend and is just as vain. Brahma Bull side plates? Really?


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

jonoaries said:


> Marching bands and big build up for THAT? Rock is disappointing, that belt blows. Its only moderately better than the spinner, and then they furthered the slurpjob by putting bull decals on it. Smh...TNA wins


 
And The Rock probably designed it too! Just to promote his movie! What a sellout!

Y'all are something else, I tell you.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

WORLD WUMBO ENTERTAINMENT


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

I love the belt

I LOVE the belt

it's amazing

I echo CM Punk's closing statement.. when he pointed at the ring and audibly goes

"I want that"

:ex:


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Ya know, still actually better than the Jeff Hardy "face" title that he still has. THAT is a piece of shit.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> Someone earlier suggested it was a corporate decision and I can't say I disagree. Seeing as the how the WWE is just one giant commercial, it would make perfect sense for them to advertize themselves on their own belt. *This is the same company that has to try and convince the world it's relevant by conjuring unprovable statistics.*


This. Fucking this.

Spending half the broadcast trying to prove they are as important as the NBA/NFL/MLB/NHL.


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

It's not the worst I've seen, but not one of my favorites either. I'm not going to say I hate it, because it's okay. But I'm not a real big fan of the design either. It's just okay. I'll probably get used to it eventually, just like I did the spinner. At least the WHC is still around to admire.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

you are all whiny trolls! i love the belt. im gonna buy myself one, then when i can get the money, buy one for my daughter. although i just might keep that one too!


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hell, at least the Spinner belt actually looked like a Championship belt. This looks like something a kid would make.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

It sucks...


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

92.1% of you crying about the bulls, LOVED the Smoking Skulls belt. Yes. You did.

Shut it.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Didn they show off that belt like last year? Like in August? And Cm punk hated it...










http://www.neoseeker.com/forums/92/...mpionship-belt-coming-soon-2012-edition/7.htm


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

There's no nameplate, what the fuck is up with that?!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Clique said:


> It had an eagle at the top.
> 
> I think the new belt is solid. Will have to get used to it but these new championships are obviously made to look like toys so they can sell like crazy to kids.


I don't think this belt design was made to be marketed at kids. The last one, yes, but not this one. This seems more like the WWE wanting a walking billboard to go where ever their top star goes. This feels more like promoting brand recognition than selling toys. Corporate as fuck, imo.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Desecrated said:


> You might of forgot in your bloodlusting rage (which hinders intelligence and rationality), that its called the WWE Championship.


Yes, we know. Hence the giant unmissable letters reading WWE Championship.

Nothing gets by you it seems.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

the new belt passes the over-the-shoulder test 

as well as the dangling on the side test










it's a GREAT looking belt

FINALLY!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Ziggler Mark said:


> that thing is awful...thankfully it's only temporary.


No way. If it was temporary it would have been a Brahma Bull Belt.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Pardon us for sharing our opinions, old wise one.


The thing about opinions, even though everyone has one, they don't bring up any intelligible points or criticism. It's just whine, whine, whine.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

The belt's ok, but why the fuck does it have The Rock's logo on it? How can Rock claim that he wanted something to honor the great champions of the past, then put his own logo on it? fpalm


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

x78 said:


> The belt's ok, but why the fuck does it have The Rock's logo on it? How can Rock claim that he wanted something to honor the great champions of the past, then put his own logo on it? fpalm


 Maybe the logos will change on the side to whoever holding it...


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Could have been a much better design but still far better than the spinner belt IMO. I was at the last WWE broadcast featuring the old Undisputed WWE Title Belt (Judgment Day '05) as well as the first 'Mania with the (previously) new title belt (WrestleMania 22) - so glad to finally see a new Title Belt - long overdue IMO!


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Man that looks awful. Better than the previous one, but still damn awful.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

It looks like a high school senior ring...in a bad way.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

one thing is proven withouth any reasonable doubt tho, Vince Mcmahon has a huge hard on for The rock and Cena, I bet he masturbates every night thinking of them both along with ryback

a guy that's hardly in the WWE gets to introduce a new belt yet a guy who has held it for 400 days and has attracted several new fans to the WWE didn't?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

It looks better than the spinner for 2 big reasons:

1) While it's bigger, it's not thick as hell like the spinner was, especially since the spinner had a.. spinning mechanism.
2) I'm not sick of it like I have been for the spinner for the past 4+ years.

What I absolutely dislike about this championship title is the complete lack of the prestigious Eagle. Even though the Spinner was terribad, it at least had some signs of a design for an eagle on the top.

Actually, there's ZERO designs on it. It's actually really generic. So what could they have done to make the championship title look better?

1) If this is the real standard belt all champions will wear from now on, it should have designed plates for it, not a personal custom plate per superstar. It's not worth it. Definitely not worth the hassle.
2) There is SO MUCH SPACE in the background behind the WWE Logo on the main plate. I think they could have definitely done some sort of design in the background instead of exposing the leather in the back of the main plate.

My judgement is that this belt has potential, but it looks unfinished, unpolished, too generic, and just seems to compliment a few people. That's my objective verdict.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Just me who thinks the side plate idea is fucking horrible? :lol


----------



## O10101 (Jul 26, 2012)

Whey the fuck does every topic have to break down into a Rock/Punk war?

If you like something it's cause you're a Rock mark/Punk mark, if you dislike something it's because the same shit applies.

Grow the hell up, you people calling everyone a mark for having an opinion with no basis for making that generalization are the crybaby sad ones who shouldn't ask for this war of markdom to stop when all you do is toss fuel on the fire! Hypocrites, that's all you are.

And the belt is pure crap. How anyone can like it is beyond me, doesn't matter if it was Punk unveiling it tonight and not Rock, I still would have said the same thing. It's basically the same thing, all diamondy and huge and toy looking.

The WWE Championship should look prestigiuos and be a classic, this is just more of the same.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

How much would people have marked out if he brought back the Attitude Era belt? "The Rock needs a WWE championship he's a little bit more familiar with...." BOOM, place would go crazy.

I don't understand why the WWE wants to do something so crazy and outlandish. Just go with a simple, traditional looking belt. Like I say, the I don't think anybody would deny that the IC and WHC are one of those gorgeous belts the business has ever seen.

It just.... I dunno. What I hate the most is that the center piece looks like a side plate... it just doesn't look like a championship belt. I mean whats up with the colors on the center plate? Black within the gold? I wonder what the Rock really feels about the belt. It just looks stupid.

Now tell me how you really feel?


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*RIP to the GREATEST championship title belt in wrestling history*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

It looks so bad :lmao


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

Itami said:


> Maybe the logos will change on the side to whoever holding it...


That's what I'm thinking, maybe if Punk wins we get Pepsi or the Fist on it,
DB a Goat face :lol


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

x78 said:


> The belt's ok, but why the fuck does it have The Rock's logo on it? How can Rock claim that he wanted something to honor the great champions of the past, then put his own logo on it? fpalm


The side panels are obviously interchangable.

I hope you're just gimmick posting, and don't actually think they'll be there forever.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

dan the marino said:


> I kinda like it, honestly. The belt looks so much better without the spinner. The bulls on the side are a bit much, but if they customize them depending on who's the champ, that'd be pretty cool.


I think that's the idea. Since there is no name plate, it's customizing it a bit more for the holder. Pretty cool idea IMO.

I really think it looks classy and couldn't have come at a better time. Everything Rock said about the Spinner Belt was true, and thank God that thing is gone.

The new belt along with what looks to be Rock/Punk/Cena at Mania has really got me pumped for the next 5 weeks of build up. I feel like I never say it anymore these days...but well done WWE.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Just me who thinks the side plate idea is fucking horrible? :lol


:ambrose2

Hopefully they get rid of that shit and replace them with WWE logos ASAP, then the belt will be fine IMO.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Other than the side plates I like it. Over time I think people will like it.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Lazy, clunky, looks like shit. Weighs over 30 pounds from the "custom side plates" that the company will use to squeeze money out of people.

Attitude Era World, Winged Eagle or Undisputed would have been much better belts to base the belt off of or just even bring them back.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Get rid of the bling, fill in the black background and change the side plates. You MAY be on to something then WWE.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> How much would people have marked out if he brought back the Attitude Era belt? "The Rock needs a WWE championship he's a little bit more familiar with...." BOOM, place would go crazy.
> 
> I don't understand why the WWE wants to do something so crazy and outlandish. Just go with a simple, traditional looking belt. Like I say, the I don't think anybody would deny that the IC and WHC are one of those gorgeous belts the business has ever seen.
> 
> ...


 
The majority of the crowd wouldn't have recognized the Attitude Era belt, sadly.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Even though the Spinner belt said "Champ" on it, and it was made out of bling and stuff, it still looked like a Championship belt. It was gold and had a circular center-piece. I don't even know why they went with the big square center-piece with a HUGE WWE symbol.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

looks pleb, hideous bling garbage.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> The thing about opinions, even though everyone has one, they don't bring up any intelligible points or criticism. It's just whine, whine, whine.


Hypocrisy thy name is Bubba T. If you want to improve the conversation, then how about articulating your opinions instead of just posting a picture of a baby crying. Until then, you're just as immature and whiny as the people you're critiquing.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> The side panels are obviously interchangable.
> 
> I hope you're just gimmick posting, and don't actually think they'll be there forever.


I don't, but then Cena's spinning belt with 'Champ' on it was there for 8 years so you never know. Like Rock said, the belt is supposed to be traditional, it doesn't need 'customizing'. Having the bull logos there just doesn't really make sense, and the belt would be better off without that shit.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> Lazy, clunky, looks like shit. Weighs over 30 pounds from the "custom side plates" that the company will use to squeeze money out of people.
> 
> Attitude Era World, Winged Eagle or Undisputed would have been much better belts to base the belt off of or just even bring them back.


TROLL!!!!!!!


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Just me who thinks the side plate idea is fucking horrible? :lol


If it's just The Rock's logo stuck on there, then yes. It's terrible. But, as someone else said, I think it would be an interesting idea if the side plates have different emblems correspondent to the respective Champion.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

It seems like most people here are completely stuck in the past. It's human nature to dislike anything new.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

There is absolutely no design into this. Most World Titles have an intricate design on it. UFC, TNA, IWGP, just to name a few. WWE used to have this but all this has is a giant fucking WWE logo on it. Every other title in the WWE has more design into it than this one does. And this is sposed to be your main champion? I laugh at that thought. I'd rather carry the IC Championship around. Looks much better and more prestigious.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

who the fuck are all these people voting in it's favor? marks


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

I can't believe I got excited for this shit. WWE continues to disappoint me. I guess WWE is the only company that doesn't care what the fuck the title looks like. Whoever designed that thing should be future endeavored...


Don't get me started on the side plates...that wack shit.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'd rather this










Seriously though, people were in love with this belt










So why did the attitude era title work? Because they kept the tradition of the original belt, but gave it a modern face lift for the time










Then again, with the undisputed title, why did it work? Because they kept the same general idea, but gave it an updated look










They actually managed to make the Cena belt look much more attractive in my opinion. Like I said, I hope this is a temp belt. I really want to just see a more classic design, that's all.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

None of this matters. John Cena will defeat The Rock at WrestleMania and bring back the REAL WWE Championship!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

razzathereaver said:


> If it's just The Rock's logo stuck on there, then yes. It's terrible. But, as someone else said, I think it would be an interesting idea if the side plates have different emblems correspondent to the respective Champion.


Yeah that was my point, I think the whole different emblem thing is horrible. It should be a single design and that's it. No shitty name plates, no changing emblem side plates, just the belt that you hold when you are the fucking man!


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

I wonder how prestigious the stanley cup would be if they kept changing the design every few years?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

It has to grow on me but it's an upgrade over the spinner belt.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I can't believe we waited 8 fucking years for that.


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't know if its been mentioned yet....but are the side plates interchangeable?...right now the brama bull is on the side plates...but when cena wins it, are they going to put a stupid hand on the plates? There's no name of the champ on the front.


...Nevermind, I see its been mentioned


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Here's what it looks like without Rock's stuff on the sides, from WWEShop:


----------



## Jus10 (Jun 26, 2007)

TomahawkJock said:


> There is absolutely no design into this. Most World Titles have an intricate design on it. UFC, TNA, IWGP, just to name a few. WWE used to have this but all this has is a giant fucking WWE logo on it. Every other title in the WWE has more design into it than this one does. And this is sposed to be your main champion? I laugh at that thought. I'd rather carry the IC Championship around. Looks much better and more prestigious.


As a graphic designer/artist, i respectfully disagree. i think this belt is 100% modern design. simple, sleek, elegant. it's 2013, the times have changed, and this one is a Win.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao

So bad.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

why? WWE will get ten times more money from the belts now that you can get your favorite champion superstars belt, since the emblems change with each champ.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

That belt hurts my eyes. Please, just bring back the Undisputed title or the winged eagle.


----------



## hush956 (Feb 19, 2013)

Raw just ended how can you post so fast. I had to make an account but it literally just ended and there was 8 pages wow. Now there is 20 in a few minutes


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Is it just me or do boxy World Titles just look bad?


----------



## JoeFlacco05 (Sep 12, 2012)

As if the WWE needed to piss on its true fans any more than they already have, they let this douchebag of a champion introduce the new belt... Why ? CM Punk hates Cena, and it was Cena's old belt, it made way more sense for Punk to do it... Plus, Rock isn't even going to be around to defend it or carry it or anything.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

will94 said:


>


Side plates look much better like that.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

A complete piece of crap design. The spinner belt had more effort put into it. This shit looks like it was made in 10 minutes.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Where the fuck do you place the champion's name?


----------



## MrsFoley'sBabyBoy (Oct 3, 2012)

Just looks very cheap...the title should look like a heavy piece if gold and maybe a few diamonds. It looks like a rappers belt buckle and not the WWE Championship. That being said its better than the spinner, but it's no TNA World Heavyweight Championship (which should embarrass the shit out of Vince)


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

will94 said:


>


That looks pretty good. It's very modern.

But it still lacks design on the front plate.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

I think the root of the problem is that the WWE logo is stupid.

If it was stylized properly and looked a little more professional everything it was on would look better...


Even if the attitude era when they ha the scratched WWF is detracted from the belt IMO.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> I wonder how prestigious the stanley cup would be if they kept changing the design every few years?


There's nothing wrong with updated the belt (in my opinion you can't compare it to the cup, because the cup has been around for so long). If you look at the post I did above, they were able to keep the traditional look but keep updating the belt from the original winged eagle, to the attitude era, to the undisputed title. They all looked fantastic.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

I guess I'm in the minority but I really like the belt, especially if the side plates end up being interchangeable..


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

IMO, if it looked like that, I wouldn't mind it. The belt they revealed today just looked like a prototype, like it wasn't finished.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I just feel like not much time was put into it. I'd like more of a design on the front plate. It'd be more appealing that way.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Even though THE ROCK introduced the belt, this actually made me miss 2005... those great times! :sad:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Side plates look much better like that.


Completely agree on that


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> There's nothing wrong with updated the belt (in my opinion you can't compare it to the cup, because the cup has been around for so long). If you look at the post I did above, they were able to keep the traditional look but keep updating the belt from the original winged eagle, to the attitude era, to the undisputed title. They all looked fantastic.


I completely agree with this. There are other wrestling companies that consistently change the look of their title, but don't make the new ones look like shit. NJPW, TNA, and ROH come in mind.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Actually, with the *real* side plates, I'd even go so far as to say they should keep the side plates and redesign the main front plate altogether lol. The standard side plates look great


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Just looks so clunky


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

CharliePrince said:


> I love the belt
> 
> I LOVE the belt
> 
> ...


ARE YOU EVEN REAL???


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

It took me looking at it for a while, but I decided I like it. I assume that instead of the name on the title, the plates on the side change from chap to champ? I think that's a pretty cool and unique idea, honestly.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

It's so generic and boring. It looks like something you'd wear as a ring. Look at the character of the old winged eagle belt/attitude era belt NONE of those components exist anymore. This is the first belt I believe without the eagle. That's seriously depressing. God damn it sucks.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

It Only Looks like a Trillion times better than the other piece of crap.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

I have no problem with it. Its no Winged Eagle but its not hideously gaudy like the spinner


----------



## DrugFreeGeorge (Sep 7, 2012)

*HD Shots of the New WWE Championship*

Took them from my recording:


----------



## V_1_P_3_R (Jun 15, 2011)

The sideplates will obviously change, I like it.
it is modern and sleek.
The black behind the center W is bad though, it should be gold


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

x78 said:


> :ambrose2
> 
> Hopefully they get rid of that shit and replace them with WWE logos ASAP, then the belt will be fine IMO.


GIANT WWE logo with two additional side WWE logos. I like the way you think :vince


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Clique said:


> It had an eagle at the top.
> 
> I think the new belt is solid. Will have to get used to it but these new championships are obviously made to look like toys so they can sell like crazy to kids.


you don't think this new belt is a bit too.. big? to be a toy..

it looks like a man's belt if you know what i mean

I like it.. I really do

plus it drapes naturally whereas the spinner was thick and clunky


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> That looks pretty good. It's very modern.
> 
> But it still lacks design on the front plate.


I personally think it'd look much better like that. The gold and black colors and the texture contrasts rather nicely.


----------



## Viperdk (Oct 2, 2007)

They should have brought the Undisputed Title back as the WWE Championship. This one looks butt ass ugly. IMO The World Heavyweight Championship belt is still the most classy and prestigious belt of them all.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Upon seeing the closer pic, it's not that bad. I just think they need to add some more color to the main plate. Like add a globe or something behind the WWE symbol.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

First off, I do like it more than the spinner and I would like to personally thank WWE for finally changing it.

With that said, this is surprisingly close to what I pictured after seeing the rumored picture and reading Punk's comment on it last year. The giant WWE logo is one of the things I hated most about the spinner. It's also missing a winged eagle and a globe but I assume they have one with globes instead of bulls for when Cena wins it.

Overall? I'm satisfied.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

It looks better than that spinning piece of garbage but that's not saying much. The logo is so damn big on the front plate and there's just not much going on. I wish they'd use something similar to the winged eagle title or 2002-2005 Undisputed championship.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The whole side plate should be the front plate. Would love to see someone photoshop it.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Aficionado said:


> First off, I do like it more than the spinner and I would like to personally thank WWE for finally changing it.
> 
> With that said, this is surprisingly close to what I pictured after seeing the rumored picture and reading Punk's comment on it last year. The giant WWE logo is one of the things I hated most about the spinner. It's also missing a winged eagle and a globe but I assume they have one with globes instead of bulls for when Cena wins it.
> 
> Overall? I'm satisfied.


They already have a standard globe plate for the sides when Rock gives it up. But I do agree; the main plate looks unfinished.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

It's one of those things where it'll just take time before I can really judge it. It looks abit plain though(especially behind the WWE logo). I'm guessing everyone who ever holds this title will be a superstar with a logo? Meaning Cena(and cenation) Punk(with best in the world) and so on.


----------



## O10101 (Jul 26, 2012)

The young audiance already watches nowadays, this title is another toy another prop to be sold to kids.

They should have made it old school, they should have made it classic, appeal to the older fans.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I really like it, very simple. Dope.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

we live in an open source world why couldn't they have let the WWE Universe submit designs for a new belt with the winner getting an all expenses paid trip to Wrestlemania? 

Its not that hard to do.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

For me the front plate is what makes it look like shit, maybe a globe would have worked...I dont know.

Glad they changed it, called it happening. But it's going to take me some time (or years) to get used to.

Man Punk was not lying when he mentioned this belt not being much better.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Anything is better then the god awful spinner belt.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes, it's fine.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Remember all the people who were saying that was a side plate?

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Hypocrisy thy name is Bubba T. If you want to improve the conversation, then how about articulating your opinions instead of just posting a picture of a baby crying. Until then, you're just as immature and whiny as the people you're critiquing.


Ah the old "Your post is just as whiny as their post!" A weak argument, if I may say so. I'm just illustrating my though on the content of the thread. But of course my other posts are ignored so you can focus soley on my first one. Catch up.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

WWE lost...TNA won, they actually serious
about title design. WWE is making trash belts
and it took them 10yrs to come up with it.
This shit all started with that damn silver ECW
title...it all went to hell then.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Winged > Attitude Era > a piece of dog shit > Undisputed > Spinner > New

Fixed.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

I was actually thinking Rock might have brought back the old Hogan era title since he was talking about Bruno,Hogan,Bret and stuff.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

It doesn't look like the belt looked when I was a kid so I hate it!! 

^^^^What I'm gleaming from this gem of a thread.

Why the FUCK would they go back to an old belt? When have they ever done that? When has any company with a title belt done that?

Good God. Overly nostalgic babies.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Gene_Wilder said:


> we live in an open source world why couldn't they have let the WWE Universe submit designs for a new belt with the winner getting an all expenses paid trip to Wrestlemania?
> 
> Its not that hard to do.


Ya, I was thinking WWE would do something like that too. Especially with them being obsessed with social media and all that.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

LBGetBack said:


> It doesn't look like the belt looked when I was a kid so I hate it!!
> 
> ^^^^What I'm gleaming from this gem of a thread.
> 
> ...


IC belt?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Winged > Attitude Era > a piece of dog shit > Spinner > Undisputed > New


Why do you hate everything that is _good_? (Undisputed in this case)


----------



## V_1_P_3_R (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: HD Shots of the New WWE Championship*

The side plates will change, and the title will look better
the title looks new, elegant and modern.
The only thing I dont like is the mass amount of black on the center piece


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

bipartisan101 said:


> Someone wanna tell me how its worse than the spinner? lol its pretty generic yet you guys still bitch....


two words: WINGED EAGLE

people wanted a winged eagle design

hell, tbh, i wanted it too

but this new belt is amazing

it drapes beautifully

the spinner was thick and clunky and just.. 

i mean you ever wonder why cm punk always kept it folded and had heyman hold it?! it was just.. a horrible design

this new one is simply, amazing


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

As of now no not really. I think I will get used to it as time goes on. I really didn't like the Undisputed title when it came out but i got used to it. But since the title had the Bulls on the side plates, maybe when The Rocks gone they will change the side plates and maybe spice up the center plate a little bit.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

It would be a lot better without the bulls and diamonds.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

iDogBea said:


> IC belt?


 
That barely exists.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Winged > Attitude Era > a piece of dog shit > Spinner > Undisputed > New


you must be trolling with your post

absolutely trolling


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Where do you put the name of the Champion?

Well, the person who's holds the belt is the Champion. Yes, there was a time when WWE championship belts didn't have nameplates. How on Earth did anyone know who the belt belonged to?!


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

No more "WHEN WILL THERE BE A NEW WWE TITLE" threads. Thank fuck.


----------



## O10101 (Jul 26, 2012)

LBGetBack said:


> It doesn't look like the belt looked when I was a kid so I hate it!!
> 
> ^^^^What I'm gleaming from this gem of a thread.
> 
> ...


Again with the generalizing of anyone who has an opinion that differs from your own.

I don't want the old belts, I wanted a new belt that looked legit. Not like a toy. This is another toy, another thing to sell to the kiddies. It's terrible.

Stop tossing out insults like some picked on kid who has to vent on the net.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: HD Shots of the New WWE Championship*

meh


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Anyway, it's one of these championships that will grow on you in time. I thought it was strange looking at first, but I don't dislike it. New championship for a new era.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Plus, I hate how it has no nameplate for the champion. It doesn't make the title personal for the titleholder.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Why do you hate everything that is _good_? (Undisputed in this case)


I didn't "hate" it exactly. It looked right on some people (Lesnar / Rock). I just thought that it was kind of dull looking. Just the text on the Title looked so generic.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

It just looks unfinished.

Of course we will all get used to it, things take time. They usually bring in a new belt when it signals a new era, so I'm interested. Strange they'd have The Rock do it now though when he is losing it at Mania as opposed to having Punk do it before his historic reign.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

CharliePrince said:


> you don't think this new belt is a bit too.. big? to be a toy..
> 
> it looks like a man's belt if you know what i mean
> 
> ...


I think it looks like a cheap piece of shit that took about 10 minutes to design. It looks every bit like a toy as the spinner belt. It sparkled. It stills has the WWE logo in a "bling" style. But to each their own.

Once again I ask, are you real? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Damn it's big! Didn't look that big until Rock put it on.

I like it.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The one on WWE Shop looks a hell of a lot nicer.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Azuran said:


> Remember all the people who were saying that was a side plate?
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Yea I was one of those people as well....

I like the belt tho.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

O10101 said:


> Again with the generalizing of anyone who has an opinion that differs from your own.
> 
> I don't want the old belts, I wanted a new belt that looked legit. Not like a toy. This is another toy, another thing to sell to the kiddies. It's terrible.
> 
> Stop tossing out insults like some picked on kid who has to vent on the net.


 
Stop being offended by things that don't apply to you.

If the shoe don't fit, don't wear it. It fits for many of these posters, that much is obvious.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

chargebeam said:


> Where the fuck do you place the champion's name?


why do you need a nameplate. You'll already know who the champ is



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Seriously though, people were in love with this belt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great post. The fact that the main plate isn't completely solid is a big turnoff for me. I wouldn't mind the change, but there are a few things that should be kept constant like an eagle and a globe on the main plate. They can do whatever after that


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I guess we can look on the bright side. At least it says CHAMPION, and not just CHAMP. And it could be silver or have gladiator helmets.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

The side plates are customized. All of the major superstars, like John Cena or CM Punk, have some sort of logo that they could use should they ever become WWE Champion. None of you seem to get that


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

The Winning One™ said:


> Plus, I hate how it has no nameplate for the champion. It doesn't make the title personal for the titleholder.


The nameplate was stupid. You had guys lifting a belt with someone else's name on it when they won the title. There shouldn't be any customization on the title.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> It just looks unfinished.


That and it still resembles the spinner belt with all the shiny bling-blings on it.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

It just looks incredibly dull.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Banjo said:


> The side plates are customized. All of the major superstars, like John Cena or CM Punk, have some sort of logo that they could use should they ever become WWE Champion. None of you seem to get that


Oh I get that. It's just stupid.

They're fighting for the belt, not for customised side plates.


----------



## manga4life (Jan 16, 2013)

will94 said:


> Here's what it looks like without Rock's stuff on the sides, from WWEShop:


I absolutely love the new design with the proper side plates! Very, very nice!


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

My 1000th post is to say I think it looks great. I hope this is permanent instead of just being used for "48 days."


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: HD Shots of the New WWE Championship*

It looks like one big Hall of Fame ring. Had they streamlined the center piece I think this belt would look better. 

I can see them changing the bull to the WWE logo down the future. If they take the WWE logo from the spinner belt then miniaturise it to replace those bulls I think we are at a winner.

I just wish we had a more updated version of the winged eagle belt.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

That picture from wweshop looks much better


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

HHH Mark said:


> My 1000th post is to say I think it looks great. I hope this is permanent instead of just being used for "48 days."


Agreed


----------



## FozzyAndJericho (Feb 12, 2013)

I personally think a classic design with a modern spin would've gone over better, because then it seems more "timeless" as Rock put it. When he mentioned all the legends, I was thinking that's what we'd see since I really didn't believe Vince would recycle an old belt. I don't like this design personally, it's so generic and corporate. Meh, I'm sure it will grow on me but for now I'll continue to be disappointed with it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Can someone photoshop the WWE Shop design so that the front plate resembles something similar to the side plates. If you can change the globes to blue too.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

The Winning One™;14264793 said:


> Plus, I hate how it has no nameplate for the champion. It doesn't make the title personal for the titleholder.


isn't that the point of the brahma bull logos(for the Rock obv) on the sides?

so cena will get his logo, punk will get his, orton will get his, sheamus, etc.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Looks more like a ring than a belt.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> *sigh* it looks like shit. Is this the first belt not to feature the winged eagle? Hopefully it changes again once Rock is gone.... haha it looks so bad.


...it's going to be around for a good long while 

long after the rock is gone

this IS the NEW WWE Championship Belt


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> Ah the old "Your post is just as whiny as their post!" A weak argument, if I may say so.


It's not weak if it's true.



> I'm just illustrating my though on the content of the thread. But of course my other posts are ignored so you can focus soley on my first one. Catch up.


No, you were mocking people without adding any input. Your first (immature) post of a picture of a crying baby.



Bubba T said:


> Everyone in this thread:


I called you out and you ironically said that people were making any intelligible criticism even though you at that point didn't post any intelligible comment as to why you liked the title. All you did was compare the dissenters to crying babies.



Bubba T said:


> The thing about opinions, even though everyone has one, they don't bring up any intelligible points or criticism. It's just whine, whine, whine.


Then you wrote this.



Bubba T said:


> It seems like most people here are completely stuck in the past. It's human nature to dislike anything new.


It is a valid criticism, but it's still isn't your opinion on the title.

It took you five post to actually share your feelings on the new belt, and this is after I pointed out that you were being hypocritically.



> Anyway, it's one of these championships that will grow on you in time. I thought it was strange looking at first, but I don't dislike it. New championship for a new era.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Well...










It's better than the spinner, but that isn't say too much.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Can't say I'm a fan, but I'm just glad that after nearly 8 years the spinner belt is finally GONE.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Banjo said:


> The side plates are customized. All of the major superstars, like John Cena or CM Punk, have some sort of logo that they could use should they ever become WWE Champion. None of you seem to get that


they do, they're just trolling for the sake of trolling

ie: CM Punk's fist lightning thing is his logo/symbol

it's honest to goodness a great design

the main thing is.. it catches your eyes

when this belt is on someone

you IMMEDIATELY know

that's the champion

:avit:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

O10101 said:


> Again with the generalizing of anyone who has an opinion that differs from your own.
> 
> I don't want the old belts, I wanted a new belt that looked legit. Not like a toy. This is another toy, another thing to sell to the kiddies. It's terrible.
> 
> Stop tossing out insults like some picked on kid who has to vent on the net.


Here is the problem with this post and the attitude of older fans in general. You keep coming in with the mindset that the WWE is still marketed towards your age group. It's not. It hasn't been for years now.

You say it's something to sell to the kiddies and its not what you want. If you keep thinking its supposed to be about what you want and not what your seven year old brother wants, of course you are going to hate the product. That's like watching Sesame Street and complaining that its for kids. So you either change your expectations and watch or you change the channel.

A lot of you are so entitled.


----------



## manga4life (Jan 16, 2013)

will94 said:


> Here's what it looks like without Rock's stuff on the sides, from WWEShop:


Once Rock looses the belt and the side plates change to this than I think it will certainly grow on people in time, I'm personally digging it and I can see people getting behind it once the bulls are gone.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

Better than the spinner belt...


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

The image from WWEShop looks much better, not as dull and has more colour in it. 

But still, 8 years and this is what they came up with? It looks remarkably similar to the spinner one, with just a different shape.

Also ironic that Rock mentions that a WWE title should not look like a toy, and then unveils a WWE title that looks exactly like a toy.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

Whether you like or not, I think we can agree John Cena's WWE Championship was the most ICONIC belt in title history


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It looks gorgeous without Rock's custom plates...


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> It's not weak if it's true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just shut up. You have only posted in reply to me, so in essence YOU are not contributing to this thread.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

will94 said:


> Here's what it looks like without Rock's stuff on the sides, from WWEShop:


Overall, I think that actually looks really cool.

I wish they'd leave the bedazzled-jewels crap off of it but whatever.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

will94 said:


> Here's what it looks like without Rock's stuff on the sides, from WWEShop:


That looks freaking awesome, thanks for posting that man.


----------



## iJeax (Jan 8, 2013)

Belt is complete garbage in my opinion, I liked the Spinner way better. I was hoping they would bring back the undisputed championship.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

CharliePrince said:


> two words: WINGED EAGLE
> 
> people wanted a winged eagle design
> 
> ...


You can't be serious... Who cares how it drapes when it looks like complete junk?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Looking at the title without the brahma bull side plates, I like it a whole lot more.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, looks ok?


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Lol! It's already growing on me. The one on WWE Shop with the globe plates looks pretty good. It could be he euphoria I'm feeling at the fact the spinner is finally being retired. It really does come down to the outdated logo being the main focus. I get the idea behind it, but I could almost live without the eagle if they had debuted a cool new logo that matched the sleek design of the belt itself. 

It's the only belt that would have to be significantly redesiged once they do decide to update the logo.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> Just shut up. You have only posted in reply to me, so in essence YOU are not contributing to this thread.


My first two post in the thread, which were posted before I responded to your first post. Keep trying.



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Ugly as fuck. Jesus, our worst fears when the design came out months ago were completely confirmed.
> 
> What's worse is that the W is even bigger. Shows how corporate the WWE has become. They need to slap their logo and make it the center of attention on everything they own.





JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> It can be done in wrestling.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

That title looks pretty cool actually, not as good as it could be but certainly better than the spinner.


----------



## dean1983 (Jan 15, 2007)

How about this one?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

holy crap 

DAT PRICE










:faint:


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

This belt would have been a good replacement for the World Heavyweight Championship. They should have left the WWE Championship ALONE!!!


----------



## CM Sean (Mar 16, 2008)

Banjo said:


> Whether you like or not, I think we can agree John Cena's WWE Championship was the most ICONIC belt in title history



Agreed.


----------



## manga4life (Jan 16, 2013)

will94 said:


> Here's what it looks like without Rock's stuff on the sides, from WWEShop:


Someone should do a poll thread in a few months when it looks like this and we've seen it in action and gotten used to it, then we shall know everyone's true feelings.

Once again, once the bulls are gone I will love it when it looks like above.


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: HD Shots of the New WWE Championship*

http://http://twitter.com/RealFredCook/status/303723550416715777/photo/1


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

^^^^^^^

Anything is better than the spinner.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Why does Vince just put his face on it and be done with it.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I think the best way to describe my feeling about this belt is that I don't like it but I don't dislike it either.

I guess I could say that I might tolerate it.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

Itami said:


> Maybe the logos will change on the side to whoever holding it...


Never thought of that but that would BE FUCKEN AMAZING if true..


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The one on WWE Shop looks a hell of a lot nicer.


_Does look better without the Rock shit on the sides, now that is something I can get behind._


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> The whole side plate should be the front plate. Would love to see someone photoshop it.


I gave it a shot. Not sure if it's quite what you were asking..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Banjo said:


> This belt would have been a good replacement for the World Heavyweight Championship. They should have left the WWE Championship ALONE!!!


The fuck are you talking about? The World title is a thing of beauty and it should represent A WORLD TITLE. The Spinner belt looked like some shit available at Toys R Us for 7 year old kids.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Numerous sports teams are known to give out WWE titles to players as a "player of the game trophy", I wonder if teams will give out the new title now.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

there should be a sub-poll

"how many people voted they hated the new wwe belt and wishes they could change their vote"


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

The belt looks and feels like it was made for nobody. I just can't imagine anyone holding that belt. It looks even awkward on The Rock of all people and if you see every belt he held. Whatever belt he had fit perfectly on him.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

CharliePrince said:


> holy crap
> 
> DAT PRICE
> 
> ...


Goddamn, that's expensive. I don't know why people shell out money for those things.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

CharliePrince said:


> there should be a sub-poll
> 
> "how many people voted they hated the new wwe belt and wishes they could change their vote"


There should be more than "I like it" and "I hate it".

It should be:
1.I like it
2.I like it for now,but things can change
3.I hate it
4.I hate it for now,but things can change


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Brown Hippy said:


> I gave it a shot. Not sure if it's quite what you were asking..



Make the side plate the front plate, then make the front plate the side plate. Would make it better.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> The fuck are you talking about? The World title is a thing of beauty and it should represent A WORLD TITLE. The Spinner belt looked like some shit available at Toys R Us for 7 year old kids.


Technically it was some shit available at Toys R Us for 7 year olds. At least it is in the Toys R Us near where I live.


----------



## CM Sean (Mar 16, 2008)

make it a spinner. ;P
_/joking_


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Found this from another forum.


----------



## Carlito1 (Jun 7, 2009)

its way to flashy. a belt should not have a bunch of diamonds and jewels and shit on it it should be gold or something and not as flashy..that being said i like the belt design its pretty coo but not what a title should ideally look like


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It be fun to have a thread where people put their creative input of what some wrestlers "if they actually won and had the new belt" would have as their image or logo, etc..on the new belt...Example..Rock has the Bull logo on the belt..but it would come off if say Ryback won and thus he could put maybe some plates of food on the sides lol....

Ryback: Plates of food
Fandango: his actual face


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> It be fun to have a thread where people put their creative input of what some wrestlers "if they actually won and had the new belt" would have as their image or logo, etc..on the new belt...Example..Rock has the Bull logo on the belt..but it would come off if say Ryback won and thus he could put maybe some plates of food on the sides lol....
> 
> Ryback: Plates of food
> Fandango: his actual face


Triple H: Shovels


----------



## JaiGrant (Feb 19, 2013)

:rock "a title belt should never spin"

Alright, you've been forgiven for The Gameplan


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Green Light said:


> Triple H: Shovels


Punk: X
DB: Yes On 1 side No On Other
Y2j: Flashing Lights
Orton: Viper
Kane: Mask


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks like a world championship title belt, not a toy, thanks WWE and The Rock who was clearly uncomfortable in carrying a toy to his promotion interviews.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

JaiGrant said:


> :rock "a title belt should never spin"
> 
> Alright, you've been forgiven for The Gameplan


1. The Game Plan was good. If anything, you should be forgiving him for the Tooth Fairy.

2. The title hasn't been literally spinning since 2007. It was just a lame promotional tactic that they employed to bury the title.

3. The new title is far worse than the spinning belt ever was.


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

A classy design would have been nice. Oh well, at this rate, a construction paper belt would beat the spinner belt.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

The greatest matches in WWE history were fought over the belt John Cena introduced. In my book, its legacy is secured. It should go down as the best "era" in title history


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

As a first impression, the moment the Rock revealed the new title, I was immediately overtaken by how incredibly and ridiculously huge the WWE logo was. Then I realized how the center piece was literally just the huge ass logo shoved right into the middle with "CHAMPION" on the bottom. In fact, I almost didn't notice the champion part considering how the logo practically hogs up the entire main plate. The side plates with the bulls didn't make things any better, either. Had me laughing hard :lmao

Design-wise, I'm pretty disappointed in the center piece. It's as if someone got lazy as hell. Very little, if any, creativity in that design. There is the argument that they're trying to go for that sleek, simplistic style, but from my view, they went a little too simplistic. So simplistic if looks empty and unfinished.

Someone in the RAW discussion thread posted this: 










Replace the McDonalds corporate logo with the WWE logo and it's basically the same thing. It really shows how WWE has become a corporate.

Also, someone needs to tell the designers that the chicken scratch WWE logo only looks good on the corner of a TV, not on an actual physical belt. Well, actually, it could, but not when it's the only thing on the plate and it's all enormously huge and blown up like the new one. Especially the new one. 

Now, the one shown on here much better, thanks mostly to the side plates:









At least here, there's some actual creativity being used on the side plates. And I'm assuming the side plates change according to whoever holds it rather than nameplates? Or is it just going to be the same one pictured above once the belt changes hands? In which case it's going to look like "wWw" :lol Either way, it's a step up from the spinner belt. Only a slight step up, though. In fact, if the side plate and center plate switched places, I think it would look much better than what we got.

At this point, it's just the barren half-assed center piece that gets me. Someone clearly slacked off on the center plate. Doesn't look prestigious or anything.

Not exactly horrid in my opinion, but not very great either. Oh well, I'm sure I'll get used to it.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Found this from another forum.


Which other forum? :bosh3


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The picture has been posted a million times so it's probably a good idea for me to update the orignal post.


JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Technically it was some shit available at Toys R Us for 7 year olds. At least it is in the Toys R Us near where I live.


Same here. So I guess that was the point of the belt.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

Brown Hippy said:


> I gave it a shot. Not sure if it's quite what you were asking..



If you enlarge the background of the centerpiece to cover the whole background, then I would definitely get behind that design.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

You guys who think The Rock actually designed this belt are so fucking dumb.

Just as dumb as the people that think the bulls on the side are permanent.

Dipshits...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Cena will put the spinner back on the sideplates after he wins it.

For me, I think it looks great. It's like a big ass hall of fame ring. It's way better than the one they were suppossed to give to Punk.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Banjo said:


> The greatest matches in WWE history were fought over the belt John Cena introduced. In my book, its legacy is secured. It should go down as the best "era" in title history


Rock vs Stone
HBK/Taker
Taker/Kane
Rock/HHH
Triple H/Chris Jericho 
Stone cold/Shawn Michaels
Undertaker/Shawn Michaels
list goes on


----------



## JaiGrant (Feb 19, 2013)

obby said:


> 1. The Game Plan was good. If anything, you should be forgiving him for the Tooth Fairy.
> 
> 2. The title hasn't been literally spinning since 2007. It was just a lame promotional tactic that they employed to bury the title.
> 
> 3. The new title is far worse than the spinning belt ever was.


Are you kidding me? A spinning WWE logo is better than the subpar belt that was introduced. The other one looked like Flavor Flav designed the damn belt. At least this one is solid.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

The problem with the new belt is the lack of "gold" in it. It makes it look less important.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

I kinda like it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I hate title belts with so many diamonds around it.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: HD Shots of the New WWE Championship*

Too much black and it's ugly tbh. It's like the spinner. It's tacky.

Undisputed was still the best design. Hell, the WHC looks like a real title...


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

It looks like something Lady Gaga would wear.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Brown Hippy said:


> I gave it a shot. Not sure if it's quite what you were asking..


That looks way better.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Bloodbath said:


> It looks like something Lady Gaga would wear.


haha so true. This could be known as the GAGA belt.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

It looks pretty awesome, its not as good as the eagle but they'll be hard pressed to ever match that one. I immediately thought it was far better than the spinner so thumbs up in my book

Of course we wouldnt be the IWC if we liked something so it doesnt surprise me no is winning


----------



## Brock L (Jun 8, 2012)

Bubba T said:


> Here is the problem with this post and the attitude of older fans in general. You keep coming in with the mindset that the WWE is still marketed towards your age group. It's not. It hasn't been for years now.
> 
> You say it's something to sell to the kiddies and its not what you want. If you keep thinking its supposed to be about what you want and not what your seven year old brother wants, of course you are going to hate the product. That's like watching Sesame Street and complaining that its for kids. So you either change your expectations and watch or you change the channel.
> 
> A lot of you are so entitled.


maybe its because we want to see a belt that doesn't look like a toy and some bling crap, why cant the wwe go back to the 18-35 year old demographic they got wayyyyyy better ratings better storylines etc.... WWE is such a joke its embarrasing being a fan of theirs nowadays.


----------



## saxophonelegend (Mar 11, 2005)

Did anybody notice the new belt has no spot for a nameplate?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Your_Solution said:


> It looks pretty awesome, its not as good as the eagle but they'll be hard pressed to ever match that one. I immediately thought it was far better than the spinner so thumbs up in my book
> 
> Of course we wouldnt be the IWC if we liked something so it doesnt surprise me no is winning


i do get the vibe though that a lot of people who impulse voted NO wishes they could change their vote to YES..


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

JAROTO said:


> The problem with the new belt is the lack of "gold" in it. It makes it look less important.


I would've liked more GOLD tbh

GOLD is just timeless

classy

GOLD has importance, bling is just that, bling

GOLD is truly more precious

it's part of the reason the WHC design has stood the test of time.. it's just amazing


----------



## Hilltop Hood (Mar 20, 2006)

*I Dont Mind It, Not The Best But Much Better Then The Last One.*


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

there's no eagle.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Come back.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

People hate on The Rock for the side plates like he made the thing and he gives the go aheads lolol.

Undisputed is best. Attitude Era one looks somewhat cheap. Maybe if they redone it..but I don't really have faith in them doing that based on their obsession with jewels.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, I never had high expectations for it to begin with so, maybe that's why I'm not completely appalled. That being said, it's no Winged Eagle or even Big Eagle (from the Attitude Era) but, it's better than the Spinner. Throw that shit in the garbage. Mission Accomplished.


----------



## dean1983 (Jan 15, 2007)

dean1983 said:


> How about this one?


*bump*


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

The WWE Version from the shop looks incredible, the rocks sideplates look awful


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

When you consider how awful a lot of the WWE belts look these days, I guess I shouldn't be surprised how this one turned out. I mean the Unicorn feces smeared Diva Title, the Copper Penny Tag Titles, the Spinner Belt. it is pretty tragic. The best looking titles are the IC Title & The World Title and, oh yeah, those belts were designed decades ago. The US Title looks good and I guess is the best of the modern belts, but even so, that belt is 10 years old, so it isn't really new. 

Now as for the Rock's new Championship belt, I hate the centerpiece. It is about as bland and generic as it could possibly be. 

HOWEVER, it is still a step up from the Spinner belt, so I'll take it, ha ha.

I will never understand why they wouldn't go back to the winged eagle look. I mean that is the design that everyone loved and that is the design, to me, that embodies what The Rock was talking about in his promo tonight. It isn't because it was the title belt design I grew up with. It just legit looked the best.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Don't know if this was posted before, but this is where I orginally saw it.










Wonder what they're going to replace the bulls on the side of the title with when he drops the belt?


----------



## The Beserkers Past (Dec 20, 2012)

Where is the No, but it is better than the spinner belt option.???? So I voted no.
They really need to take a hint from the MMA world of the Dream/Pride/UFC Belts. If I had to pick one to bring back right now it would be the undisputed though.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

I dig the new belt.. I knew a more classic look was not gonna happen, I like that there is no name plate.. and the side plates are interchangeable. 

I would have preferred something else but I don't like the spinner at all.. this is an upgrade to me.

Besides, a new belt will be made within 5 years..


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: HD Shots of the New WWE Championship*

It's an improvement no doubt..RoadDogg said on Twitter those side-plates are interchangeable.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Wonder what they're going to replace the bulls on the side of the title with when he drops the belt?[/QUOTE]


WWE LOGO. The replica is already for sale and it has the WWE logo on the side plates with a crown above it.


----------



## xvaj (Feb 19, 2013)

The new belt look even worst then the spinner belt...if it has more gold to it, it will be good. Too many blacks. i prefer the wwe champion held by HoF, shawn, stone cold, bret hart back in the 90s.

Plus the bulls need to be taken off the belt, since the rock is not a full timer and he will lose the title soon,


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

It's the black behind the W that's throwing it off. This is probably why most championships stick to light colors like silver and gold. In the WWEShop pic I'll admit it doesn't look that bad.

Side Note: It doesn't need a nameplate. Pretty sure we can tell who's champion by the guy carrying the belt around every week.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

iDogBea said:


> It's the black behind the WWE that's throwing it off. This is probably why most championships stick to light colors like silver and gold. In the WWEShop pic I'll admit it doesn't look that bad.
> 
> Side Note: It doesn't need a nameplate. Pretty sure we can tell who's champion by the guy carrying the belt around every week.


Goldber...... Oh Wait thats ryback


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

the new title definitely looks better then the last one.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah after a couple of times seeing it now I like the title, it's just that obnoxiously big WWE symnbol that I don't really like, aswell as no nameplate.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

TripleG said:


> When you consider how awful a lot of the WWE belts look these days, I guess I shouldn't be surprised how this one turned out. I mean the Unicorn feces smeared Diva Title, the Copper Penny Tag Titles, the Spinner Belt. it is pretty tragic. The best looking titles are the IC Title & The World Title and, oh yeah, those belts were designed decades ago. The US Title looks good and I guess is the best of the modern belts, but even so, that belt is 10 years old, so it isn't really new.
> 
> Now as for the Rock's new Championship belt, I hate the centerpiece. It is about as bland and generic as it could possibly be.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, WWE has a history of changing their belts.. I think it's because they like to change with the times and of course make money. Even if you go back before the winged eagle, they had other designs for the belt..


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

xvaj said:


> The new belt look even worst then the spinner belt...if it has more gold to it, it will be good. Too many blacks. i prefer the wwe champion held by HoF, shawn, stone cold, bret hart back in the 90s.
> 
> Plus the bulls need to be taken off the belt, since the rock is not a full timer and he will lose the title soon,


They will be. Has no one seriously see the replica belt for sale?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Did not think it would be possible to do worse than the spinner belt.

They have.

Welcome to modern day WWE.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: HD Shots of the New WWE Championship*

Hideous. Just hideous.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

awful looking belt ,yeah belt that not a title


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

J2D said:


> Wonder what they're going to replace the bulls on the side of the title with when he drops the belt?


The C with the line through it, for you can't see me.

Seriously. Sad but true. You know I'm right.


----------



## phenom64 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: HD Shots of the New WWE Championship*

I don't think it looks as bad as some people say. It's definitely an improvement over the spinner belt for sure. 

I think my biggest complaint is the huge amount of black in the middle. Undisputed belt was my favorite.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

The main thing to me is that the new design looks a lot better than the cheap toy that was the spinner belt. That thing was horrible and made no sense for guys like Orton, Triple H and CM Punk to hold it when the blinged out spinner belt was not their style. At the very least they should have only used the Spinner belt when Cena was champion so that other guys like Triple H, Orton, CM Punk, etc. wasn't carrying around what clearly was Cenas custom title.

I don't think that going back to the past designs is the answer, but I don't understand why they don't just come up with a classic design with a more up to date look. It would be better than this design that just looks like a huge generic and bland belt buckle. I could tell that that sucker was heavy based on how Rock was holding it.




Lazyking said:


> I dig the new belt.. I knew a more classic look was not gonna happen, I like that there is no name plate.. and the side plates are interchangeable.
> 
> I would have preferred something else but I don't like the spinner at all.. this is an upgrade to me.
> 
> Besides, a new belt will be made within 5 years..


Are you sure about that? They ran with the Spinner belt toy for a lot longer than that.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Try doing stupid ass matches with divas as special refs now. :lol

If Punk had that belt last year at MITB AJ would have fallen down and likely been crushed to death by that 75 pound weight plate when she held it up.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: HD Shots of the New WWE Championship*

I just don't like a single thing about this Rock return. Including this title.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Belt looks better in person but I'm not to fond of it.


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks cool but the ones they are selling online look much better


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

the last one was more beaufifull than that.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

The Spinner Belt's only problem was the words CHAMP on it.

This looks even worse


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: HD Shots of the New WWE Championship*

-My only problem with 'The Spinner Belt' was it had those 'CHAMP' inscribed in huge letters.This is even worse.


-The lack of Gold on this title makes it look prestigious


-The HHH belt(Title he held with so much prestige during Evolution Era) is the best in recent times.This looks like a shitty belt


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

A gold belt that doesn't spin with a WWE logo on.
What more do people want?

Oh yeah....they wanted the AE belt back. Stop living in the past!


----------



## Brock L (Jun 8, 2012)

Fortitude said:


> A gold belt that doesn't spin with a WWE logo on.
> What more do people want?
> 
> Oh yeah....they wanted the AE belt back. Stop living in the past!


what gold? because the center plate has the gigantic "ww" logo with black leather background. It doesn't have enough gold on it!!!!!!!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Fortitude said:


> A gold belt that doesn't spin with a WWE logo on.
> What more do people want?
> 
> Oh yeah....they wanted the AE belt back. Stop living in the past!


UFC Title With WWE Instead 

just kidding but no really since you asked that is what i would like 

but i am happy that Fucking *Spinner* is Gone


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Fortitude said:


> A gold belt that doesn't spin with a WWE logo on.
> What more do people want?
> 
> Oh yeah....they wanted the AE belt back. Stop living in the past!


I would have preferred something that didn't look like an 80 pound weight plate. Damn thing is the size of a couch.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

moonmop said:


> The C with the line through it, for you can't see me.
> 
> Seriously. Sad but true. You know I'm right.


Would be interesting if they changed it up for each superstar.

That'd be a bit costy though.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

J2D said:


> Would be interesting if they changed it up for each superstar.
> 
> That'd be a bit costy though.


lol. Alberto Del Rio drove out with luxury cars for his entrance. That's "costly"


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Korvin said:


> Are you sure about that? They ran with the Spinner belt toy for a lot longer than that.


8 years and only that long cause the Spinner sold well. I could see this one having staying power as its not really a personal title... like yeah people will say Rock debuted it but the Bulls won't be on the sideplates and then it'll just be known as the BIG W title.

I'm sure they'll change it when they get bored.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

J2D said:


> Would be interesting if they changed it up for each superstar.
> 
> That'd be a bit costy though.


just add a 
WWE Change The Belt Shop

You Pay 50-100 bucks and it gets changed to eg John Cena Design as each new champion wins New Design


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

J2D said:


> Would be interesting if they changed it up for each superstar.
> 
> That'd be a bit costy though.


side plates ain't that expensive.. it's likely they'll just use the replica model tho.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

If they don't change it up, it will probably just be a smaller version of the WWE logo.

There's only so much they can do. Cena, Rock, and Punk have symbols. Who else? I guess if Ryback ever wins they can insert pac man eating or something.


----------



## jfactor2005 (Mar 27, 2005)

I like it. I can see why people wont like it but I think its good. Most good world titles are plain and understated.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Some of the posts in here were awful.

I like the title but apparently I'm a fucking mark for liking it. Also, fuck me because I like it and I should want one of the older titles back. Sorry for wanting something different and new.

Looks decent to me. When Rock pulled off the cover I thought it looked pretty damn average. But when he picked it up and put it on his shoulder I thought that it actually looked pretty good. So on it's own, it's not great, but with somebody wearing it, it seems to look nice IMO. We haven't had much time to look at it on people yet but we will in the future. Also seeing the replica on the shop makes it look great. I assume that when Rock loses it they will replace the side plates. I think it looks okay with the bulls but I'd prefer they use those other plates on the replica.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

moonmop said:


> If they don't change it up, it will probably just be a smaller version of the WWE logo.
> 
> There's only so much they can do. Cena, Rock, and Punk have symbols. Who else? I guess if Ryback ever wins they can insert pac man eating or something.


Triple H: Shovels
Punk: X's
DB: Yes On 1 side No On Other
Y2j: Flashing Lights
Orton: Viper
Kane: Mask
Undertaker: Grave Stones


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I can't wait for the first hit in the head with the title botch.

That guy might actually die.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

moonmop said:


> I can't wait for the first hit in the head with the title botch.
> 
> That guy might actually die.


i think it will only be about 15 pounds the Spinner was 25 pounds and everyone bitched about how weight so i can't seem them making a belt that is more


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: HD Shots of the New WWE Championship*

As I take a closer look at it, it`s actually pretty cool, except that the for overuse of the black background which makes it seem less shiny. If they change the backgroud, take out the bulls and polish it up, I think it'd look pretty badass with a modern feel to it.


----------



## Flyman (Mar 7, 2012)

bme said:


> worse than the spinner.
> You telling me they actually put effort into making that thing ?


Anything is better than the spinner belt.It looks right on the right person though.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

RaneGaming said:


> i think it will only be about 15 pounds the Spinner was 25 pounds and everyone bitched about how weight so i can't seem them making a belt that is more


wweshop.com replica one is about 7 pounds, so I see real one being like 10-15 at most.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Well that would surprise me. I think the thing looks like 80 pounds.

I know CM Punk said before the spinner belt was about 45 pounds.


----------



## MickieHBKfan (Apr 12, 2007)

ok let me guess those who said no and are saying how ugly they think it is are probaly just butt hurt punk marks right? or is it the fact that The Rock was the one to unveil it that pissed you off, instead of punk?I think it looks badass


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

MickieHBKfan said:


> ok let me guess those who said no and are saying how ugly they think it is are probaly just butt hurt punk marks right? or is it the fact that The Rock was the one to unveil it that pissed you off, instead of punk?I think it looks badass





lol what a contribution. The new belt sucks because it looks as much like a toy as the old one, but without any of the flash. Its just bad.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

MickieHBKfan said:


> ok let me guess those who said no and are saying how ugly they think it is are probaly just butt hurt punk marks right? or is it the fact that The Rock was the one to unveil it that pissed you off, instead of punk?I think it looks badass


What the hell?

:bosh


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

It's not the greatest belt ever, but it IS better than the Spinner Belt that didn't spin anymore.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't really like the belt. The other picture I seen without the Brahma Bull with the sideplates would look better for the front plate imo.

Either way not really impressed with it as it is almost like the spinner belt.


----------



## dude69 (Jun 3, 2011)

i cant believe im saying this, the spinner is way better.
the new belt is just a *W* in bling, and its way to black
we have been wanting a new belt for ages, this is a huge let down


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

dxbender said:


> wweshop.com replica one is about 7 pounds, so I see real one being like 10-15 at most.


Exactly  /hug


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

Could be a lot better. It's a lot better than a fucking spinner though.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

We waited years and years to get rid of that spinner.......but honest to god, I prefer the spinner over this new title. That's saying a lot...

It basically looks like the spinner but doesn't spin


----------



## wrestling immortal (Dec 14, 2011)

the belt looks shit, this is what you get when the wrestler contributes to the belt design, it always looks shit, e.g Jeff Hardy's tna belt, john cena's belt and now the rocks belt.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks weird, but I think it's fine. It's less shiny then Cena's belt, and besides the bull logos I think it looks like...a belt? Though an Eagle would have been nice (above the W logo or something)


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

This is the same company that had the ridiculous Jacob the Jeweler belt with the Latrell Sprewell Spinnah hang around for 8 fucking years.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Just like with a lot of other things, I think the new belt will grow on people. Just give it some time.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

We wait eight years for a new belt and get this monstrosity?


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

It'll look great on John Cena post-Mania once he dons the SWAT gear :cena


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

This title looks worse then the spinner belt. Looks like it was designed by some high school kid. No amazing designs on it at all, just the stupid wwe logo taking up 80 percent of main plate. Garbage absolute garbage.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

wrestling immortal said:


> the belt looks shit, this is what you get when the wrestler contributes to the belt design, it always looks shit, e.g Jeff Hardy's tna belt, john cena's belt and now the rocks belt.


*Rock had nothing to do with that belt, the side plates are interchangeable so it's customized for whoever is wearing it at the time.*


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

well its a good thing they put an effort in designing the belt, you could tell it took them months to come up with such a complex masterpiece

if you didn't sense the sarcasm you're an idiot


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I think people will get use to it overtime. This is just the typical IWC rage when something new is introduced.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

holy fuck....

it's look like WWE is trying so hard to go out of business.


----------



## DAFUQ (Feb 5, 2013)

a design made after the Undisputed title would have been awesome! As for the new belt... FUCK! What's with all the diamonds and that gigantic WWE logo. Absolutely sucks dick.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

DAFUQ said:


> a design made after the Undisputed title would have been awesome! As for the new belt... FUCK! What's with all the diamonds and that gigantic WWE logo. Absolutely sucks dick.


Diamonds are a girls best friend


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

The wwe scratch logo just isn't meant to be blown up like this. Bedazzled no less. 

It looks unfinished.


----------



## Skinners_barber (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm not impressed with the new belt. Honestly it's just as bad as the spinner but what really pisses me off is that it's the Rock who shows up when he wants that got to unveil it plus it's got the brahma bull on either side. 

So when he fucks off after WM punk and the like are gonna be stuck with this crappy 'Rock' wwe title belt. 

Could Vince kiss rocks ass any more?!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Skinners_barber said:


> I'm not impressed with the new belt. Honestly it's just as bad as the spinner but what really pisses me off is that it's the Rock who shows up when he wants that got to unveil it plus it's got the brahma bull on either side.
> 
> So when he fucks off after WM punk and the like are gonna be stuck with this crappy 'Rock' wwe title belt.
> 
> ...


The sides slide out and will fit who ever has it (so the3 miz with have the upside down WWE logo


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

It's not BAD or anything..
At least it says Champion..


----------



## Steelix007 (Oct 7, 2012)

I like the original side plates, not the Bull ones. The center plate looks pretty bland though.


----------



## Kakihara_Anjo (Oct 14, 2012)

I like the idea of personalized side plates rather than a name plate. The belt will have subtle change with each new champion. Pretty awesome if you ask me.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Ugly as fuck. Worse than the spinner. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Its better than Cenas but still shit lol he should've brought back the winged eagle belt.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

It doesn't even say the champs name 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Aid180 said:


> Bo Dallas ‏@TheBoDallas
> New WWE Title I digg it #keepitclassy
> 
> :lmao


The fact that you're following Bo Dallas is even funnier. 

But anyways the title looks ok, I'm just glad to get rid of the spinner. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

Skinners_barber said:


> I'm not impressed with the new belt. Honestly it's just as bad as the spinner but what really pisses me off is that it's the Rock who shows up when he wants that got to unveil it plus it's got the brahma bull on either side.
> 
> So when he fucks off after WM punk and the like are gonna be stuck with this crappy 'Rock' wwe title belt.
> 
> ...


*Once again the sides are replaceable so it's not The Rock's belt.*


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks bad


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: HD Shots of the New WWE Championship*

Looks pretty awesome tbh. I really wish the Brahma Bull logo on the sides weren't there. The title should not be personalized by the Champion. 

And lol @ people who beg/cry for change but when change happens they complain :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: HD Shots of the New WWE Championship*



Buckley said:


> Looks pretty awesome tbh. I really wish the Brahma Bull logo on the sides weren't there. The title should not be personalized by the Champion.
> 
> And lol @ people who beg/cry for change but when change happens they complain :lol


The Sides Can Be Changed go look at wwe shop for the normal version

Triple H: Shovels
Punk: X's
DB: Yes On 1 side No On Other
Y2j: Flashing Lights
Orton: Viper
Kane: Mask
Undertaker: Grave Stones 
Cena: his C With a line though it


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

I laughed when I saw that oversize WWE logo.


----------



## CMPUNK2014 (Jan 22, 2013)

No the logo is way to big.


----------



## Brooklyn8 (Nov 27, 2012)

I think its better then the spinner. It's not great, but its not totally ugly. Its modern, it fits the current product. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TNAmarkFromIndia (Mar 2, 2011)

It's as bad as the spinner belt. The WWE had a great opportunity with The Rock as the new champion to bring back the winged eagle version of the belt. Most of the WWF Championships that The Rock had won were of that design. This design isn't gonna "inspire" anyone like The Rock believes (or rather told to say) it would. The WCW World Heavyweight Championship design IMO is still the best world championship design right now.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Hopefully when The Rock drops the belt to whoever we can get this belt instead of the Bharma Bulls, looks alot better.


----------



## CMPUNK2014 (Jan 22, 2013)

Why did they get rid of the spinner belt if the kids love it?


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

......ummmmm....welll....I don't hate it. The only problem I had with it was the bull side plates...the logo is quite big but its a cool belt.....not something I would spend $500 on though unless I won the lottery lol. I think the belt looks a lot better on WWEshop.com...the bulls just make the belt look tacky.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

CMPUNK2014 said:


> Why did they get rid of the spinner belt if the kids love it?


Vinces boy didn't like it. I don't blame him either. It was shit. 

This new design is good!


----------



## CMPUNK2014 (Jan 22, 2013)

Dec_619 said:


> Vinces boy didn't like it. I don't blame him either. It was shit.
> 
> This new design is good!


Vince didn't like it but had it around for 8 years lol that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> Vinces boy didn't like it. I don't blame him either. It was shit.
> 
> This new design is good!


what boy
cena
punk 
orton
rock
they all hated it


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

I think the only guy that liked it was Cena!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> I think the only guy that liked it was Cena!


he has wanted it changed since 2008


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

It's better than the spinner belt, that's for sure. I'm glad The Rock was the one to introduce it.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

They had one fucking job.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

well to me its not that bad but its not that great, but meh i guess I like it. although it could be better and it is no where near as great as the attitude or ruthless aggression belts. it is way way better than the fuckin spinner belt though. thank god that shit is gone. 

rock said put it in the hall of fame. i say throw it in the trash!!!

can't beleive they waited this long to change the title design it was long LONNNG OVERDUE


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks badass. Nice change. Lol at bitching and complaining no mattter what. :ziggler1


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

cokecan567 said:


> well to me its not that bad but its not that great, but meh i guess I like it. although it could be better and it is no where near as great as the attitude or ruthless aggression belts. it is way way better than the fuckin spinner belt though. thank god that shit is gone.
> 
> rock said put it in the hall of fame. i say throw it in the trash!!!
> 
> can't beleive they waited this long to change the title design it was long LONNNG OVERDUE


He Said put it in the HOF because he doesn't want it in his trophy case


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: HD Shots of the New WWE Championship*



RaneGaming said:


> The Sides Can Be Changed go look at wwe shop for the normal version
> 
> Triple H: Shovels
> Punk: X's
> ...


Just went into WWE shop. I didn't see the plate customization feature.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: HD Shots of the New WWE Championship*



Hawksea said:


> Just went into WWE shop. I didn't see the plate customization feature.


that was me giving examples of what to expect not what you can get go back and read them

do you really think they are doing to add Picture of Shovels if hhh wins the title again


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

RaneGaming said:


> He Said put it in the HOF because he doesn't want it in his trophy case


Rock should've just went into his trophy case and picked a belt to wear.

Like a boss.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

iDogBea said:


> Rock should've just went into his trophy case and picked a belt to wear.
> 
> Like a boss.


The New title grows on you (Nothing like winged eagle or undisputed) but it gets better if you look at pictures of it on his shoulder it looks great 

*Anyone else find it fitting that the final usage of the spinner belt was to knock out Cena?*


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

The more I see this new design, the more I like it. It's a simple design, but one that I think is effective. I like the idea of vanity side plates, it's a totally unique idea and I think it works. 

Also, if I see someone else say that WWE should have brought back the winged eagle design, I'm going to scream. If you want 90's nostalgia, go watch 1990's WWF and shut the fuck up!

I also guarantee that if CM Punk had done the revealing of this championship, there'd be universal praise for it. But The Rock debuts it and people don't like it. I say that as a huge Punk fan and the Rock has gotten on my nerves lately, but I can still be honest about it.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

Is that the new Divas belt?

It looks camp as hell.

God I miss the attitude era belts.


----------



## y2knockout (Feb 9, 2009)

the whole name plate thing was something WWE acquired from WCW with their world title look after WCW was bought, before then the belts just said WWF Champion on them. 

As for all the black on this belt, the blacks actually the leather, not paint that's behind the logo plate. 

Name plates aren't really that important but i'm trying to get used to this belt.

It doesn't spin which is good in a way i guess but its hard to see how we got from the big winged eagle to that.

Less is more though and a belt is only as good as the guy who makes it mean something so right now its worth more on the rocks shoulder than the spinner belt was when cena 1st introduced it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It's certainly better than the spinner belt, but what couldn't be?

It's almost certainly simply a transitional championship belt, since Cena's getting his win back and getting the title back on April 7.

I guess we can pray for a Cena heel turn this spring, followed by some kind of Darth Vader/Hannibal Lecter/Satan-worthy pitch-black dark championship belt design just for the hell of it. Natch, it's highly unlikely.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I can't decide if it's worse than the spinner or not. Either way it's horrible and not how the most prestigious title should look like.


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

Like it.


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

I love it personally


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Better than the spinner belt; still not very good.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I kinda like it. I'm pretty sure I'll get used to it and it'll be just fine.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

average


----------



## TheMizfitWF (Feb 19, 2013)

i just don't understand why we need the logo on it, the WHC looks beautiful and it's literally just engravings in gold.


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

Finally The Rock has come back and replaced the garbage spinner belt


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Its better than the spinner, that's for sure. 
I like like it a lot personally. Still, WHC looks cooler.*


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

It's better than the last belt, so that's a bonus.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Better than the spinner IMO


----------



## eemiv (Feb 15, 2009)

The Spinner looked like a toy, this looks like an ugly toy.


----------



## Mexxecutioner (Jun 28, 2011)

It is awesome. I'm totally in love with the new belt. I dig the idea of interchangeable sideplates.
Something new and creative. Better than getting old stuff back. Yes the AE belt is the best ever, but this one is darn close to it. 
Hope they make a cheaper version than the one offered on wweshop.com. Can't afford it.


----------



## rybacker (Dec 18, 2012)

looks childish not so much as the spinner belt but still childish 

previous belts like the attitude era one and hogan's era belt had some class and prestige to it 
it made people respect the "wwe champion" title now it just seems like a joke to be a wwe champion holding onto a toy like belt 

i guess wwe will keep producing belts like these until the pg era is gone 

but all that said im really happy the spinner belt is replaced


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Better than the last one, but still got to many of the traits from it, glittery, to square and a massive W. Meh


----------



## CMPUNK2014 (Jan 22, 2013)

On wwe.com right now

http://shop.wwe.com/WWE-Championship-Replica-Title-Belt/W05070,default,pd.html

That's how much the belt is going for.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Its Bad Ass


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

WTF is up with the poll? I read the posts and it seems like between 75 and 80 percent of the people actually taking the time to post are displeased with the new title belt. In the Tweetosphere, I went through and actually took the time and counted the opinions of tweets with the hashtag #newwwetitle and as of 20 minutes ago it was 61.4% negative with long stretches of 2/3 against. For Twitter, which is a public, worldwide and very widely used system, something has to be pretty heinous to get that kind of reaction, because usually 20-30 percent of responses are neutral, noncommittal, vague or too incomprehensible to count (in other words, like the FL2000 recount).

In my personal opinion, it's pretty clear why those numbers are the way they are: The damn thing is a PIECE OF SHIT!!!


----------



## CMPUNK2014 (Jan 22, 2013)

I think wwe.com shop has it going for way too much money.


----------



## Turbo120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Well it's better than the spinner but it still dosen't say "this is your company's main champion" to me.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ugly as hell to be honest. Tons of people must be voting yes just because it is replacing the Spinner Belt but it's almost as bad.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

It looks better than the spinner however, it's still nothing compared to the Classic Eagle, Winged Eagle or Undisputed Championship. Doesn't have the total "WOW" factor tbh.


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

The Rock looks less like the People's Champion and more like the Corporate Champion holding that advertising billboard, er, I mean, belt. Seriously, I think the reason they did the design this way is they feel the eagle (symbolizing American patriotism) or globe (symbolizing global-scale reach and influence) would just get in the way and draw attention away from the only thing they think should matter: the corporate logo. Shamelss, crass commercialism, brand above all, fuck everything else. But really, should we have expected anything else from a Vince McMahon product?


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

The Rock makes everything look badass:rock4


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

average. but better than spinner.

they should work on a more classic design. even if it is made quickly this new belt would still be around for years to wwe's belt making time standard.


----------



## lorex (Jan 8, 2010)

That belt just doesnt say champion to me. Maybe its just me but a championship belt should not be so gaudy and tacky looking. The World Heavyweight Championshp belt looks far more like something a champion would carry around. Its not the bulls on the side that threw me off either but the overall look is just bad. If this is what the WWE wants to use going forward then I think they have really missed the mark.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

It's better than the spinner, but it's still not classy.


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

There's a poll because internet matters? unk2


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I think the belt looks good. when I first seen it I couldn't believe the rumor about a new belt design was true.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

I do not watch TNA, but the best world title belt:


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

It's better than the spinner, so I like it.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

It's not perfect, but it's 100 times better than that spinner belt.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*"HATED IT!"*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It's better than the spinner, but is doesn't look like much effort has gone into it at all. It's basically just a big WWE logo.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Lolololol what the fuck is that thing?

Holy shit they don't even care anymore. I pray that thing is temorary for Rock.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Why have the Brahma bull logo? Rock is dropping it at Mania anyway.

Also, CM Punk has the belt for over a year but has to haul around the shitty spinner belt, and The Rock gets one defence in his bullshit reign and he gets to have a new design? What a heap of crap.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Think about it guys. it has lots of diamonds on it so that alone makes it prestigious.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Better than spinner.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

superfudge said:


> Why have the Brahma bull logo? Rock is dropping it at Mania anyway.
> 
> Also, CM Punk has the belt for over a year but has to haul around the shitty spinner belt, and The Rock gets one defence in his bullshit reign and he gets to have a new design? What a heap of crap.


But The Rock's title reign actually matters.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Surprised there's a Brahma Bull logo on it. So what happens when Rock drops the title? Do we go back to the spinner? Seems very unlikely, but why would Cena etc want to carry around a belt with The Rock's logo on it? Even the spinner didn't have a definite Cena logo.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Surprised there's a Brahma Bull logo on it. So what happens when Rock drops the title? Do we go back to the spinner? Seems very unlikely, but why would Cena etc want to carry around a belt with The Rock's logo on it? Even the spinner didn't have a definite Cena logo.


I belive the side plates are interchangeable.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

The wwe logo just looks horrible when its that big I swear. They should've put that main plate on a smaller scale on the SIDES, and put something similar to the undisputed belt on the main


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

ugly piece of shit


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Danny 310 said:


> I belive the side plates are interchangeable.


If that's true, then that makes a lot more sense.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

That belt looks just fine, much much better than the spinner. (Y)


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

I was underwhelmed when he revealed. But its slowly growing on me and seeing it with the original side plates makes me like it even more. I actually don't think they should interchange the side plates.....looks 100 times better like that.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

HEELKris said:


> But The Rock's title reign actually matters.


No wonder you have so many red reps.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

It looks great.


----------



## chaos4 (Dec 26, 2009)

The belt looks great!!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Didn't think it was possible to create a worse looking belt than the spinner belt but thats exactly what they've done. The bigger the belt the uglier it is and it just looks like no matter what they just had to out a big fat WWE logo on there. Very ulgy belt


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Awful. just awful.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Hated it when I first saw it but after a few minutes it definitely grew on me. Certainly could have done without all that bling though


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks pretty good. Like the WWE side pannels more than the brahma bulls one. Hopefully it will grow on me. Anythings better than the spinner though


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

It's wierd how the poll on here likes it, but on twitter the reaction is almost 2 to 1 that it is a heinous piece of swine feces. My opinion:

http://t.co/fZjwAFbo


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Only problem I have with the new belt is, the size of the WWE logo, and the amount of empty space around it. They should've put something to fill it up. It just looks stupid without anything in it.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

It's shit.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

It's a piece of shit.

If the WWE logo wasn't so huge it might have been passable, but right now it's ugly just like the spinner.


----------



## Evilmatic (Jul 26, 2004)

The Rock said the wwe championship belt shouldn't look like a toy, then he unveils the new belt.. that looks like a toy. It looks just as bad the spinner belt, if not worse.


----------



## Caquron (Feb 18, 2013)

This title is unaccepteable.Even the spinner was better.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Danny 310 said:


> I belive the side plates are interchangeable.


That would be pretty cool if it's true.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

It's not too bad, it's a lot better than the spinner. Guarantee in a few years I'll be bored shitless of it, but I hated the spinner from day 1.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I agree with the majority, Its not the best looking title but still MUCH better than that spinner shit. 

The black background makes it look unfinished, it should have been a gold background or even the red like in the sideplates would have made it look much better.

But I will take this one over spinner belt any day.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't know if I am the first person to say this but I prefer the spinner to this hideous looking belt


----------



## cebbens (Jun 26, 2007)

I like it


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

just saw the last segment on youtube with the new belt.

I think it looks good., Don't know why everyone hates it so much.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

It's not the AE or the Undisputed belt but it looks MUCH better than the spinner title, not even close.


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

I liked it


----------



## Aditza0407 (Feb 19, 2013)

the normal belt(without those plates added by The Rock) looks really nice,like a World title


----------



## andy3050uk (Jan 30, 2012)

hated it at first, got a proper look at it and it looks pretty good, but still a toy look.

the only problem i have with it is, even when they take the bulls off the sides it will still be known as the rock belt, they shouldn't have put them on in the first place.

it just feels like the wwe is trying to spite the IWC, "it looks like a toy? well we'll make it look more like a toy and use our other company boy to reveal it, not your punk"

and while we're at it "you don't want rock vs cena again? well how about we do and you know what? we'll have it next year too"


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

I like it. I knew that there would be a very vocal group of haters, as there always is, but even they have to admit that it's better than the spinner belt. I like the new one. I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

^If anyone introduced a new belt,it should have been CM Punk


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

TheMizfitWF said:


> i just don't understand why we need the logo on it, the WHC looks beautiful and it's literally just engravings in gold.


It's not HAVING the logo that's the problem. It's the WWE title so you need the logo.

It's having the logo so damn BIG that makes it so weird to look at.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

The belt looks amazing imo


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think it looks alright, better than the last one for sure.

I could have done without the bull side plates but maybe once Rock loses it it'll go to being just the WWE symbol or something so it's not unique to one guy. Looks good on The Rock too.


----------



## fp_atl (Feb 9, 2005)

JY57 said:


> just saw the last segment on youtube with the new belt.
> 
> I think it looks good., Don't know why everyone hates it so much.


It's the Internet. We hate everything and anything.

I personally like the belt, though.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks good IMO.


----------



## John_101 (Jan 18, 2013)

bipartisan101 said:


> Someone wanna tell me how its worse than the spinner? lol its pretty generic yet you guys still bitch....


I know right. Like how is it worse than the spinner? That spinner belt looks very cheap compared to the new belt and plus, who wears spinners anyways? That's 2005 when every hip hop fan rocks the spinners on their car rims and chains. So that belt was oringinally made for thuganomics John cena(not super cena) and not for anyone else. WWE should've went with the 2002 wwe champ belt after cena loses it.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

I voted yes. It's much better than "Cenas" belt. Still, it doesn't compare to the Undisputed Title in my opinion


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

I guess its better then the spinner..but it...nah...I dunno....Its so..flashy? I like the belts that looks like real championship belts a´la boxing, mma ones etc.

I can see the spinner coming back thou since it had the bulls on it, making it a rocky exclusive one.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I wasn't that impressed with it initially but after seeing it for a little while it looked better than the old spinner belt. As many of said I am guessing that they will have the logos on the side replaced with the new champion which is pretty cool, replacing the name plate.

Would of been cool to have one of the old belts back but at the same time I wouldn't want Cena running around with the old Attitude Era belt, would tarnish it for me. Leave them in the past and move on with this new belt that will be around for years to come.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

FredForeskinn said:


> I guess its better then the spinner..but it...nah...I dunno....Its so..flashy? I like the belts that looks like real championship belts a´la boxing, mma ones etc.
> 
> I can see the spinner coming back thou since it had the bulls on it, making it a rocky exclusive one.


Nah, they will probably just replace them with WWE logos


----------



## EdenRocMusic (Feb 19, 2013)

while it could be better, its a big upgrade over the spinner in my opinion.


----------



## John_101 (Jan 18, 2013)

I really hope that spinner belt isn't coming back when Super cena wins the title again.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

It might be cool if they replaced the sideplates with symbols that represent each champion. Like crosses for Punk and the C with a line through it for Cena.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The original plates make it look a 1000x times better. 

When you see it up close, it ain't THAT bad...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Edge/JBL/JR comments:


> Jim Ross: "Everyone complaining can [email protected] is unveiling a new championship title. #WWE Customized, no less. #controversial? Yep."
> 
> JBL: "The unveiling of MY old championship belt! Was changed when Cena took it from me and NOW it is back-well kinda....looks great!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> DDP/Edge/JBL/JR comments:


its Paige NOT DDP


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Doesn't look that good, but it's definetly better than the spinning belt.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

It looks like its paying homage to the last belt LOL


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

It's godly compared to the spinner, the best thing Rock has been involved in since returning, and for those wondering if this is just a belt designed for Rock, it isn't it's pretty much confirmed to be the set design going forward, an official WWE merch seller has the belt for sell without the brahma bull shit attached.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks good. Well, at least better than the old title.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm not fond of the Brahma Bull logos on the side, but I'd assume when Cena inevitably wins it at Wrestlemania that those will be replaced with a more standard kind of decoration. But in general... I like it a hell of a lot better than the spinner belt.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm not fond of the Brahma Bull logos on the side, but I'd assume when Cena inevitably wins it at Wrestlemania that those will be replaced with a more standard kind of decoration. But in general... I like it a hell of a lot better than the spinner belt.


Triple H: Shovels
Punk: X's
DB: Yes On 1 side No On Other
Y2j: Flashing Lights
Orton: Viper
Undertaker: Grave Stones
John Cena: C with Line though it
Rock: Brahma Bull


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

You losers bitch about everything.


----------



## dodo dragon (Jun 24, 2012)

dumbasses in this thread... fuck you smarks.


----------



## John_101 (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't know why WWE has decided to keep that spinner belt right after thuganomics cena lost it.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The original plates make it look a 1000x times better.
> 
> When you see it up close, it ain't THAT bad...


When I saw it first,I thought-Spinner was better than this hideous looking belt

Now-This looks worse than the Spinner


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

Jesus Christ, talk about over reaction. It's not anywhere near as bad as some people are making out. It's all subjective though I suppose. 

Personally I much prefer it to the spinner, but it's not as good as the classic ones from before that.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Tbf it has grown on me since last night, they need to fill in the black behind the giant WUMBO though, that's what makes it look fucking massive.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

as long as it isn't the spinner i'm happy.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

It's a sad day, as it could have been so much better. 

I'm from the wined eagle belt era and nothing quite compares. It's quit the modern age belt. 

I'll say this it could be worse.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

I would have liked a more traditional title but this isn't that bad grown on me a little since last night. better then the spinner title.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I love the new belt and its so fucking awesome Rock has introduced it as he is the GOAT :rock4


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm trying my best to like it but I just can't. Honestly I didn't think the spinner belt was that bad, it would've been better if it didn't spin but the design itself was fine. This belt looks kinda wierd, the logo is too big and don't like the shape.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's a fan-made one that looks pretty cool


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Arnold Tricky said:


> Here's a fan-made one that looks pretty cool


if they had filled that gigantic black void with something similar to whats suggested in the pic you posted, I think I'd be ok with it.


----------



## Mexxecutioner (Jun 28, 2011)

Arnold Tricky said:


> Here's a fan-made one that looks pretty cool


HAHA.... horrible. Sorry no offense.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

It...could be better, but anything is better than the Spinner.


----------



## Dustin13 (Aug 19, 2012)

It's not the nice looking, but ANYTHING was better than the spinner at this point.


----------



## John_101 (Jan 18, 2013)

This would be a much better WWE belt than the other two


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

Better than the spinner belt.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

imthemountie said:


> I'm trying my best to like it but I just can't. Honestly I didn't think the spinner belt was that bad, it would've been better if it didn't spin but the design itself was fine. This belt looks kinda wierd, the logo is too big and don't like the shape.


-The spinner was ok in design.I just didn't like the fact it spun and the huge CHAMP written on it

-I think this belt is hideous and awkward


----------



## SmarkerMarker (Jan 31, 2012)

I like it personally, anything was better than the spinner belt.
But if you're someone who wants the old one back, you're gonna have a hard time.. the companies moving forward ( believe it or not).


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

It's okay. It's going to take a while to get used to. That is unless Cena overcomes the odds at Wrestlemania and brings back his old belt because the CHAMP IS HERE :cena4


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

So why does it have the two Brahma bull logos on it? That just means the next person who holds that title not called The Rock is going to look like a twat. Just like everybody other than Cena looked like a twat with the spinner belt.


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm happy that Rock introduced the new title. I thought Cena will do it on the first Raw after WrestleMania.

Too bad it doesn't look that great.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Karma101 said:


> So why does it have the two Brahma bull logos on it? That just means the next person who holds that title not called The Rock is going to look like a twat. Just like everybody other than Cena looked like a twat with the spinner belt.


Have you not seen the picture on the first page?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

side plates without the Brahma Bull


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Arnold Tricky said:


> Have you not seen the picture on the first page?


erm yes but where did it come from as that is not the same title I saw on RAW?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I think the "CHAMPION" wording on it kind of throws it off. and the Gigantic "W", why? We know it's the WWE title, so why have a huge W on it? It just is kind of a let down. Not as ugly as everyone has been saying; but it would have been more badass if it was smaller and more stealthy of a design.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

The normal title, the The Rock's versions, has nice new side plates. The only issue I have is that the WWE logo is way too big and it kind of feels a little empty. And more gold, way smaller WWE logo. Add whatever shit you want. Great title.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

When I saw the belt at first, the bulls side plates really threw me off, I really am not a fan of them. However the picture on WWEshop.com makes the belt look a lot better.....I think the belt definitely looks better with WWE on the side plates. This isn't my favorite belt but I started to grow to like it a lot faster than I did with the spinner belt. I think it took me 5 years to really start to get used to the spinner belt lol....I didn't hate it but I just couldn't take it seriously for the longest time.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Karma101 said:


> erm yes but where did it come from as that is not the same title I saw on RAW?


That image was taken specifically from WWE's Shop website (Link)


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Karma101 said:


> erm yes but where did it come from as that is not the same title I saw on RAW?


Did it ever occur to you that the belt might be customizable? Fucking people need everything spelled out to them.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Arnold Tricky said:


> That image was taken specifically from WWE's Shop website (Link)


Good, I am pleased about that.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Alot better then that god awful spinner


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

All I have to say is if those brama bulls on the sides are permanent then fuck this company with a steel dildo.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

BOOM! :agree:


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Probably it will be a W instead of the Brahma Bull after WM


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

POP QUIZ: if StONE COLD STEVE AUSSSTINNN 

came back and won and is the champion

do you think there'd be brahma bulls on the side plates?

what do you think would be the side plates?!

do i need to spell it out for people?!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> POP QUIZ: if StONE COLD STEVE AUSSSTINNN
> 
> came back and won and is the champion
> 
> ...


It would be middle fingers on the side-plates.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

1999 Rejex said:


> It would be middle fingers on the side-plates.


haha wouldn't that be something?! :lol

:flip


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> POP QUIZ: if StONE COLD STEVE AUSSSTINNN
> 
> came back and won and is the champion
> 
> ...


Smoking Skull


Now The Dream New Tag Titles Rock & Stone Cold Are Champions 
Smoking Brahma Bull Skull  Side Plates


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

it looks pretty classic, the minus part is: those brahma bulls are awful


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

It say's champion instead of Champ and doesn't spin, so it's fine in my book. I think a lot of people will come around to it. Probably after they change the sideplates when Rock loses at Wrestlemania.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey maybe we'll get better booking or a new era or some shit with this new belt....


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

attitudEra said:


> Hey maybe we'll get better booking or a new era or some shit with this new belt....


Wait For The Night After WM 29 And Cena Brings Out Spinner Version !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

CharliePrince said:


> BOOM! :agree:


Damn,I could easily put even a grey venflon on him.All i get are fat people where putting line is so difficult


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Brown Hippy said:


> I gave it a shot. Not sure if it's quite what you were asking..


Damn, I love that.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Every time I see the belt I like it a little more. So happy they finally ditched the spinner.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> BOOM! :agree:


Doesn't look so bad in that pic. 

It's better than the spinner but the giant W ruins it so much.



Brown Hippy said:


> I gave it a shot. Not sure if it's quite what you were asking..


That is much better.


----------



## inurface (Jan 28, 2013)

some people are just never happy

it looks way better than the previous belt, the WHC still looks better though.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

TheRainKing said:


> That is much better.


I disagree. It looks cheap

as in, really cheap

the current title has a "woah" factor to it.. my only desire is to have more gold on it


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

TheRainKing said:


> Doesn't look so bad in that pic.
> 
> It's better than the spinner but the giant W ruins it so much.
> 
> ...


Nah, that looks dumb.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

CharliePrince said:


> I disagree. It looks cheap
> 
> as in, really cheap
> 
> the current title has a "woah" factor to it.. my only desire is to have more gold on it


In your opinion.

The new belt looks tacky as fuck.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> I disagree. It looks cheap
> 
> as in, really cheap
> 
> the current title has a "woah" factor to it.. my only desire is to have more gold on it


Well of course it looks cheap, it's a photoshop. The principle was to have a smaller W and more gold in the middle.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Shit belt, but an improvement over the 13-year old ****** belt.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

I hate how big the WWE logo is. Completely ruins it for me.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I imagine HHH would have shovels on the side plates if he were to even win it?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

It's only mildly better than the old belt. Ugly as fuck.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Brown Hippy said:


> I gave it a shot. Not sure if it's quite what you were asking..


Nice job. That actually gave the design a little class. The difference between something someone with genuine taste would prefer, contrary to the actual design which is closer to what a newly made rich rapper would prefer (which means it's still in the same tacky area as the spinner belt, but of course not at all as bad as that).

With that kind of classy thinking the belt could have looked really good, seeing what you managed to do with some quick Photoshop work.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The problem I have with the new belt is the main design is the leather:metal ratio is too much. Just glad the name plates are gone, they look dumb as fuck.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

its not perfect by any means but its certainly better than the spinner so I'll take it. I also don't think they'll wait 8 years again before debuting a new belt.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Evil Peter said:


> Nice job. That actually gave the design a little class. The difference between something someone with genuine taste would prefer, contrary to the actual design which is closer to what a newly rich rapper would get (which means it's still in the same tacky area as the spinner belt, but of course not at all as bad as that).
> 
> With that kind of classy thinking the belt could have looked really good, seeing what you managed to do with some quick Photoshop work.


Spot on.

Add a "World Wrestling Entertainment" there and make the belt more aesthetic and they were on to the winner. Like someone mentioned in this thread, they love social media so much why not let people give them a few designs then have a poll on what everyone thought was the best etc.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> I imagine HHH would have shovels on the side plates if he were to even win it?





RaneGaming said:


> Triple H: Shovels
> Punk: X's
> DB: Yes On 1 side No On Other
> Y2j: Flashing Lights
> ...


Nods


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

Evil Peter said:


> Nice job. That actually gave the design a little class. The difference between something someone with genuine taste would prefer, contrary to the actual design which is closer to what a newly made rich rapper would prefer (which means it's still in the same tacky area as the spinner belt, but of course not at all as bad as that).
> 
> With that kind of classy thinking the belt could have looked really good, seeing what you managed to do with some quick Photoshop work.


Exactly.

The giant W logo makes it look like some piece of junk you would get on a talent show, where as the photoshop version actually looks like it has a bit of prestige.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

First reaction: It looks fucking horrible.

Reaction this morning: Eh, it doesn't look so bad. Just gotta get used to it.


That list pic in the OP looks pretty good, is that how it would look if Rock didn't have it?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Your_Solution said:


> Every time I see the belt I like it a little more. So happy they finally ditched the spinner.


there's a reason why

it's got classic clean lines in a very simple modern design

it's.. dare i say it.. timeless

the only gripe i have is i wish it had more gold.. like the black on the middle could be gold and the logo could be sort of embossed..

I have a HUBLOT BIG BANG (if you guys don't know what that is, google it up) and I know firsthand the magic of CONTRAST. Specifically contrasting textures

if I were to re-design this same concept i'd keep everything the same except the middle would be "rough gold" and the logo itself would be an embossed "POLISHED GOLD" to give it that umph


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Everytime I see it I fall in love.


----------



## drunkinminer (Apr 12, 2011)

There is just no pleasing you people. Get over it. The belt usually has something to reflect the champ holding it on it. Be it smoking skull, brahma bull or what ever. Besides if Puke had put those stupid lighting bolts or a Pepsi logo on the belt you guys would have a serious chubby for it and think its cool. 

And yes I know the Pepsi logo would be a no no because of copyrights.

Sent from my LePanII using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Mission Complete *


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I was watching Raw with my son, who has a youth size replica spinner belt (not the cheap plastic kind...). At first he seemed really upset about the change in the belt design. Then, and I swear to God this is true, he looked at me and said "Well, I guess that means mine is a classic now".


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Bearcatter said:


> I was watching Raw with my son, who has a youth size replica spinner belt (not the cheap plastic kind...). At first he seemed really upset about the change in the belt design. Then, and I swear to God this is true, he looked at me and said "Well, I guess that means mine is a classic now".


WTF Hahahaha Holy Shit did you slap him on the leg?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Bearcatter said:


> I was watching Raw with my son, who has a youth size replica spinner belt (not the cheap plastic kind...). At first he seemed really upset about the change in the belt design. Then, and I swear to God this is true, he looked at me and said "Well, I guess that means mine is a classic now".


+rep

your son is the future of this business  he's definitely a fan

great line! :


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Fortitude said:


> Everytime I see it I fall in love.


everytime i see your sig i fall in love as well :agree:


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

The champ will now be a walking billboard with that over sized wwe logo. Can't get anything right these days.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Bearcatter said:


> I was watching Raw with my son, who has a youth size replica spinner belt (not the cheap plastic kind...). At first he seemed really upset about the change in the belt design. Then, and I swear to God this is true, he looked at me and said "Well, I guess that means mine is a classic now".


lol that's cute.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Replace the two bulls with a pair of globes and it will be a bigger improvement IMO.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

I bet half the people who dont like it is just cuz Rocky debuted it and has the epic bulls on the side. Greatest star of all time does the impossible and gets rid of the shitty spinner, lets rejoice


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

i dony like it..why cant they copy the world heavyweight title design?


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Okay now I'm liking it more for some reason after sleeping on it. The black makes it look more like the JBL one and I assume there will be globes in place of the bulls after rock loses it. I'm cool with it.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> I bet half the people who dont like it is just cuz Rocky debuted it and has the epic bulls on the side. Greatest star of all time does the impossible and gets rid of the shitty spinner, lets rejoice


Or they rightfully think it looks tacky and something thrown together in an Art class.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Posted this in the funny pictures thread a while back. Funny how the new title's shape resembles that of the US title.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

It looks really cool in that backstage pic with The Rock.

How come in some pictures the giant W looks gold and in others it looks silver?





















I can only assume it's the light reflecting off of it?

Anyway, it looks much better gold IMO.

EDIT: In hindsight the second pic everything looks more gold. Obviously edited


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, the fucks up with the shape of it :lol


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

It looks like a template from a welding class, which isn't a good thing. Seems to be half finished. If they added something in the back of the WWE logo, like the world, it'd be miles better. Not a fan of the black background on the face.

As tacky as the Spinner belt was, the mass amounts of gold and bling on the belt at least made it prestigious looking if you were to ignore the spinning middle.


----------



## noob1sm (Jul 26, 2011)

It's definitely better than the spinner, but it still just looks like some 14 year old girl and her Bedazzling machine went ape-shit crazy. Doesn't bother me as much as the spinner though, so I'm happier.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

More effort on the main plate design regardless of the shape, and that thing would be nice.


----------



## Doublemint (Dec 24, 2011)

Still better than the spinning belts.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm not sold on it. I still wish they could go back to the old vintage one. It feels like they think the only way to improve is to be more gaudy, or bigger and blingier than the previous one.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Spinner belt's better.*


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

In life, we mainly distinguish between 3 types of wearable belts..:
1. A belt to hold your pants up with
2. A belt you win in sports(Championship Belt)
3. A belt you use to hang yourself with after getting sentenced to live in Idaho.

THAT BELT, looks like none of the above...


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

It's just so... weird looking. I can't put my finger on what it is, but it just looks so odd. 

Not a fan.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

When Punk will win the title he should change those stupid bulls to big X letters.But this belt is still better than spinner one.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Spinner belt is better, obviously there could be a better belt but I can't even suggest anything other than resort to old belts like the globe one.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

IWC will complain about everything even if they like it. I like the belt, looks badass on da GOAT


----------



## Bel Air (Dec 6, 2012)

Better than the Spinner Belt. It doesn't have a name plate, either. It's still better and looks pretty cool. The main plate design couldn't be any more basic, though - WWE logo and 'Champion' underneath it. Finally, the word 'Champion' has returned to the WWE Championship Title Belt! Finally! The simplicity is pretty good, I think a simplistic design would have been even better, and a name plate but it looks good.

Also, I liked the subtle bad-arse-ness of Rock and Punk. The way Rock held it and the way Punk came out, knocked Cena over with the same old shit 2005-2013 Spinner belt and then just tossed it on the ramp was neat and then the way Rock just looked over at Cena and Punk was also neat (and the way Punk walked away).

50 years since the WWE title was first introduced.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I like it.


----------



## wajodaheyman (Feb 19, 2013)

RAB said:


> Spinner belt is better, obviously there could be a better belt but I can't even suggest anything other than resort to old belts like the globe one.


God, no! That looked tacky. Rock described it perfectly in his promo; it looked like a "toy". The new belt looks a lot more classy, which is what the WWE Championship belt should look like. I like it.


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

It looks even more horrible than a spinner.


----------



## chaos4 (Dec 26, 2009)

just make a poster of The Rock's photo with the belt in my room!
Hell yeah!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks quite good in that pic ^ still undecided though. It's still better than the monstrosity which was the spinner belt.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

doinktheclowns said:


> The belt is awful absolutely disgusting.
> 
> Why on earth have they designed a belt that will be around for the next 10 years yet the guy its designed around wont be.
> 
> ...


The belt was designed when Punk was champ. Punk was supposed to debut it. The circle plates on the side come out. They can be replaced with whatever graphic they want.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

wajodaheyman said:


> God, no! That looked tacky. Rock described it perfectly in his promo; it looked like a "toy". The new belt looks a lot more classy, which is what the WWE Championship belt should look like. I like it.


Well, obviously a clash of opinions, but the new belt looks retarded.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Bel Air said:


> Better than the Spinner Belt. It doesn't have a name plate, either. It's still better and looks pretty cool. The main plate design couldn't be any more basic, though - WWE logo and 'Champion' underneath it. Finally, the word 'Champion' has returned to the WWE Championship Title Belt! Finally! The simplicity is pretty good, I think a simplistic design would have been even better, and a name plate but it looks good.
> 
> Also, I liked the subtle badarse-ness of Rock and Punk. The way Rock held it and the way Punk came out, knocked Cena over with the same old shit 2005-2013 Spinner belt and then just tossed it on the ramp was neat.


Anyone else find it fitting that the final usage of the spinner belt was to knock out Cena?


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

Spinner looks like a joke, literally everyone was dying for a new belt now you guys complain? I bet if Punk wouldve debuted it you IWC sheep wouldve loved it. I like the belt with the red people have been posting up here but this is good to. If it were my way it would be an entire brahma bull belt



RaneGaming said:


> Anyone else find it fitting that the final usage of the spinner belt was to knock out Cena?


One thing WWE did right with Cena


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

Still not as good as the World Heayweight Title. Looks just as unclassy as the spinner


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

Its the WWE Championship not the World so I have no problem with the massive WWE logo on the front. My problem is the bull on each side plate. When the Rock is gone back to Hollywood, that belt is going to look ridiculous around someone else's waist.

If Punk ever win that championship, I just picture Punk ordering Paul E to get a screwdriver to replace the side plates.


----------



## John_101 (Jan 18, 2013)

WashingtonD said:


> Still not as good as the World Heayweight Title. Looks just as unclassy as the spinner


yeah i agree. The heavyweight title still looks more legit and legendary than the WWE title even though I still like it.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

didnt read the full thread but I just noticed that it has the WWE ATTITUDE W' on it like 5 seconds ago after seeing it a million times all night :|


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

Riot said:


> Its the WWE Championship not the World so I have no problem with the massive WWE logo on the front. My problem is the bull on each side plate. When the Rock is gone back to Hollywood, that belt is going to look ridiculous around someone else's waist.
> 
> If Punk ever win that championship, I just picture Punk ordering Paul E to get a screwdriver to replace the side plates.


The side plates can be replaced. No different than the old name plate.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

It looks WAY better without the bulls on the side.

But I'm sure the WWE knows you can't please everyone. Some people would complain no matter what...


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

This belt obviously doesn't have a name plate. I'd presume any future holders will have custom side plates fitted, making each and every reign have a unique championship. Very smart by WWE.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/inside/the-making-of-the-new-wwe-title-26092146



> *The making of the new WWE Title: How the WWE Championship was reinvented in 540 days*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

NO MORE SPINNER!!! :ex:


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Not great, but better than the spinner.


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Brahma Bull logos ruin it.. Self serving POS



Truth.

Only because we have two opionins dosent mean it's better. :bs:

It was like voting for George Bush or John Kerry for president.

No choice was good.

:bs:


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Guys I'm pretty sure the bullplate is not permanent and thats another way of putting somebody name on the belt

I posted this pic earlier and I'm sure thats the case....


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

SO they really think this is the best they could have come up with. I want to see those rejected concepts they said they'd put up on WWE.com.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

WWE Championship? More like EWW Championship! AMIRIGHT?!?!! :ex:

Honestly though, I like it more than the spinner belt, but at first glance it's not a very good design. Less toy-like than the spinner, still pretty tacky. WWE should stop using whoever they commission to create these belts. The track-record over the last 8 years is horrendous.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

So based on that wwe.com article, they didn't mention for a single line, that they wanted to create a belt that the fans would like.....


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

The bull plates area is where the champion can add his own touch to the belt i think, because i just got a email from Wrestlingsuperstore.com that they have the replica belts for sale now! THIS is how the belt really looks:

http://wrestlingsuperstore.com/wwechampionshipadultsizereplicabelt2013.aspx




















and this is what the info states:



> The center circle of the two WWE Logo side plates are removable and can be replaced with another WWE Superstar's side plate (coming soon).


this one i really like, with the bulls not so much, just too empty


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

design is fine I just don't like all the diamonds and shit it should look like a legit title belt, not some rappers piece of bling. Beats the spinner though .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com A


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

^^^ This is what a real champion looks like. Thank you Dwayne for coming back to WWE, becoming WWE champion and changing the WWE title. Dwayne is the GOAT :rock4


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

The belt would look so much better if the red globe on the sides were really big in the middle cuz there is far to much black in the middle for me, look kinda dull. Even the bulls on the side look dull but whatever anything is far better than the spinner


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

It's a day later and I am starting to like it.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I still don't like it at all.

I thought I'd give it some time because maybe my first impressions in the first 30 minutes of seeing it were skewed. 

They weren't. At least for me and at least in my opinion, I just don't like it.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

It's a great looking title. Miles better than that piece of shit "John Cena" title.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

After some thoughts, I do actually like it, BUT the W logo is way too big. It needs to be smaller and there needs to be something surrounding it, like a ring, or something. Rock looks good with that new picture on twitter. It looks like a watch actually, and the design is timeless, but still a lacking _something_.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Itami said:


> After some thoughts, I do actually like it, BUT the W logo is way too big. It needs to be smaller and there needs to be something surrounding it, like a ring, or something. Rock looks good with that new picture on twitter. It looks like a watch actually, and the design is timeless, but still a lacking _something_.


I Honestly Think they must have smaller versions i mean the W Looks big on The Rock what is it going to look like on DB,Punk,Ziggler, Even Cena


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

absolutely incredible... Great new Title


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

I think the people who dislike it will eventually come round. I'm not a huge fan either, I think it needs a better frame around the WWE logo but other than that I like it.

Now to just put it round Jericho's waist and were good.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

love the way this poll is turning out..

-landslide NO
-NO leading by 30
-NO leading by 20ish
-YES takes lead
-YES absolutely dominating now

:agree:


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

RaneGaming said:


> I Honestly Think they must have smaller versions i mean the W Looks big on The Rock what is it going to look like on DB,Punk,Ziggler, Even Cena


damn, not gonna lie, that belt looks *FIERCE*!!!











epic photoshop you've done there


----------



## BarkerWoofer (Sep 4, 2012)

Eh, at least you can see their logic behind the move. It's about moving forward.

There's an article about it on wwe.com but I'm now allowed to post links.


----------



## JohnnyPayne (Feb 18, 2013)

Like it or love it, we're going to be stuck with it for at least 5 years. I personally haven't decided yet. I think I like the fact that it is something different, and hopefully it will grow on me. The undisputed belt is my all time favorite WWE Championship title.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

JohnnyPayne said:


> Like it or love it, we're going to be stuck with it for at least 5 years. I personally haven't decided yet. I think I like the fact that it is something different, and hopefully it will grow on me. The undisputed belt is my all time favorite WWE Championship title.


John Cena *Spinner 2.0* 7 weeks to wait....


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> John Cena *Spinner 2.0* 7 weeks to wait....


Both the side plates are going to spin! :cena3


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

AntUK said:


> Both the side plates are going to spin! :cena3


Yup


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

The more i look at it the more i like it, Sweet title :rock


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

I love it.


----------



## nihil (Jul 5, 2008)

It's ugly as fuck.

Why can't they make belts that look like this anymore?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Wow, yes in the majority. Ugh.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I've already gotten used to it, but man that huge WWE logo stands out even more from a distance :lmao

It's really just the main piece that poses a problem for me. Everything else like the side plates (the default one with the WWE logo, the globe, and the crown) are fine. Maybe a little less jewelry and more gold plating, but that's probably it. It's definitely a plus that it doesn't spin anymore. Honestly, it's WWE's fault that they didn't change the design of the title after thuganomics Cena dropped it.

It's just the black empty void behind the WWE logo, and the sheer size of the WWE logo itself. That's it.

Otherwise, I think it's okay. I can get behind this.


----------



## nihil (Jul 5, 2008)

JAROTO said:


> LOL it's horrible!!


It's just as big, ugly and gaudy as the spinner.


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

It's not perfect, but still better than spinner.


----------



## Senor Ding Dong (May 10, 2012)

nihil said:


> It's just as big, ugly and gaudy as the spinner.


Indeed. A PG belt for a PG era. Seriously when you put even this new thing up against the Attitude era belt or the Big gold belt it looks awful.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Why do people keep talking about the spinner belt as if it spun anymore? That title didn't spin for like 3 years until last night when Rock brought out a Replica one. 

This belt is just meh.....
I thought it was going to go away from the bedazzled crap. Why do they think that scratch logo looks good as the centerpiece? 
At least we can trust some of the stuff on the internet, cause that's definitely what that leaked picture looked like for the centerpiece.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

This title will be around for years and we will all remember who introduced it the Rock :rock4


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

nihil said:


> It's ugly as fuck.
> 
> Why can't they make belts that look like this anymore?


Read the article on WWE.com, they deliberately tried to avoid all the cliched belty stuff, like eagles and globes and shit. Like it or not, it makes sense.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

apart from being close to the us title shape, the only thing that will change with the new belt is the bulls on the sides.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

it will be interesting to see what Cena does to replace the Brahma Bull panels


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Worst.Fucking.Belt.Ever


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

JY57 said:


> it will be interesting to see what Cena does to replace the Brahma Bull panels


Probably cocks. Just cocks everywhere.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

JY57 said:


> it will be interesting to see what Cena does to replace the Brahma Bull panels


This:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

JY57 said:


> it will be interesting to see what Cena does to replace the Brahma Bull panels


Spinners... do you really need to ask


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> ^^^ This is what a real champion looks like. Thank you Dwayne for coming back to WWE, becoming WWE champion and changing the WWE title. Dwayne is the GOAT :rock4


That looks fucking awesome to me.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

At first, i didnt like it but then idk it kinda grew on me. Looks like the spinner with the diamonds surrounding the WWE logo. I like the Brahma Bull addition for the Rock but personally, i would've liked the Brahma Bull belt that they never showed on TV way back when. I think when Cena wins it at WM theyll change the bull logo to just WWE (Hope to god they don't give back the spinner belt) This one has to stick around for a while.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Christians#1PeeP said:


> At first, i didnt like it but then idk it kinda grew on me. Looks like the spinner with the diamonds surrounding the WWE logo. I like the Brahma Bull addition for the Rock but personally, i would've liked the Brahma Bull belt that they never showed on TV way back when. I think when Cena wins it at WM theyll change the bull logo to just WWE (Hope to god they don't give back the spinner belt) This one has to stick around for a while.


he will add 1 spinner to each side of the belt so he has 2 Spinners :faint::faint::faint:


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Still don't get why the spinner belt lasted this long...


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

He'll probably replace them with you can't see me hands.


----------



## Skimpy1234 (Dec 16, 2012)

Fucking love it . . . I want to buy one now . . Hope it lasts and when John cena wins they don't go back to the spinner . . 


Overall very nice


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lennon said:


> Probably cocks. Just cocks everywhere.


On what Cena will do with the sideplates: This. :lmao


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

What Cena belt will likely look like:


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

I hated it at first but its been growing on me ever since. The picture with the title hanging off the Rock's shoulders (the one KKfan posted) actually looks pretty badass. I'm just glad the fucking spinner belt is history.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

It's actually smart what WWE did with the side plates. Made them interchangeable, meaning people who bought the title, would be able to sorta customize the title by having side plates of the rock,cena,punk or anyone else they want.

Almost like collector items. Meaning more money for WWE. Title is costing over $400, and I'm guessing in the future, they'll sell pairs of sideplates for like $30 or something.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Crusade said:


> I hated it at first but its been growing on me ever since. The picture with the title hanging off the Rock's shoulders (the one KKfan posted) actually looks pretty badass. I'm just glad the fucking spinner belt is history.


For 7 Weeks ....


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

dxbender said:


> What Cena belt will likely look like:


I think it will be more appropriate if he has the Fruity Pebbles cereal box on the side


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> ^^^ This is what a real champion looks like. Thank you Dwayne for coming back to WWE, becoming WWE champion and changing the WWE title. Dwayne is the GOAT :rock4


First and foremost, Dwayne has sick vascularity in his arms. Good Lord, that is what I hope to have at the end of my cut. 

Secondly, I was unimpressed with the initial reveal last night, but seeing it again and again, it actually looks like something that belongs on a Champion. It will never, ever, be the caliber that is the Winged Eagle, though. Ever.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Glass Shatters said:


> First and foremost, Dwayne has sick vascularity in his arms. Good Lord, that is what I hope to have at the end of my cut.
> 
> Secondly, I was unimpressed with the initial reveal last night, but seeing it again and again, it actually looks like something that belongs on a Champion. It will never, ever, be the caliber that is the Winged Eagle, though. Ever.


What If It Spins!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jtyrone (May 1, 2012)

wwe's already selling replicas of the new belt 

personally i think it looks alright. still a bit too bling-y but overall it looks pretty good.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

I Thought it was worse at first but it s grown on me hybird between the spinner and JBL's tittle.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

I believe most of the people who actually like the new title are too overwhelmed with the fact that the spinner belt is gone, therefore they would accept every title the WWE would introduce to them, no matter how bad it is.

This title is the biggest pile of crap I ever saw in my entire life. Horrendous, atrocious, horrible and terrible are adjectives that don't do that thing justice. 

The spinner belt was horrible in every way, but this new one takes things to a whole new level of terribleness, especially when we are talking about the most important title in pro wrestling history.

Fuck whoever created this pile of shit.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't understand. This might have been asked earlier in the thread, but frankly the thread is too big to look through.

Last night The Rock said the belt should "never spin" (which is right) and he proceeded to spin it. But I swear that's the first time the thing had spun in years? It wasn't even a spinner anymore was it? Until last night at least.


----------



## Jus10 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thee Brain said:


> I believe most of the people who actually like the new title are too overwhelmed with the fact that the spinner belt is gone, therefore they would accept every title the WWE would introduce to them, no matter how bad it is.
> 
> This title is the biggest pile of crap I ever saw in my entire life. Horrendous, atrocious, horrible and terrible are adjectives that don't do that thing justice.
> 
> ...



Lol. youmad.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Novak Djokovic said:


> I don't understand. This might have been asked earlier in the thread, but frankly the thread is too big to look through.
> 
> Last night The Rock said the belt should "never spin" (which is right) and he proceeded to spin it. But I swear that's the first time the thing had spun in years? It wasn't even a spinner anymore was it? Until last night at least.



It wasn't Rock brought out the old spinner one.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't really understand that then.

"Oh it shouldn't do this thing that it actually hasn't done in years!"


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

I like the belt. BUT, there should be gold or platinum plate under the 'W'. The black leather behind the 'W' makes the whole belt look too dark and insignificant. That thing needs to shine!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I actually really like it.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

Took a day to consider it but after self deliberation: The belt looks great. Not going to compare it to any others as it has its own presence. 

Plus, If the sides are interchangeable then it gives me a "The Champion makes the belt, the belt does not make the Champion" vibe.

On a side note: The thread has been quite entertaining to read through.


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

double post


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

Don't worry, Cena will replace the bull logos with spinners. That way we get the best of both worlds.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I just realized, the new belt doesn't have a name plate? Interesting.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

I was actually hoping it would be used as a part of the Cena/Rock feud. Rock says he's facing Cena again, and says that he is still a fruity pebble and that he ruined the title by making it a spinner. Then Rock introduces a new belt to fuel the feud between the two.

I guess he could still do that, but with Punk getting involved kayfabe wise, Rock still doesn't know if it will be punk or Cena or both he will be facing at WM.

If they don't use the changing of the title as something to add to this eud then it's a missed opportunity


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

They should've asked whoever designed the Forum Championship belts to offer some input. Those belts are great


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

should've used this one, tbh.

http://images.wikia.com/uncyclopedia/images/e/e5/WWE_Title_Belt.png


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

For anyone still wondering, WWE confirmed the new belt is the set design even after Rock leaves after WM29 on their website.


----------



## MAJABA (Jan 22, 2013)

It's horrible!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

twitter reaction: 

Jim Ross: "Everyone complaining can [email protected] is unveiling a new championship title. #WWE Customized, no less. #controversial? Yep."

David Otunga: "The new @WWE Championship looks like a giant Super Bowl Championship ring. Looks expensive. @WWEUniverse #RAW #RAWLafayette"

Bo Dallas: "New WWE Title I digg it #keepitclassy"

BG James: "I appreciate all the feedback about the new title, honesty is mandatory in communication and I thank you, but it's the New Title! #OUDK"

JBL: "The unveiling of MY old championship belt! Was changed when Cena took it from me and NOW it is back-well kinda....looks great!"

NXT Diva Paige: "Now THATS a title. #NewWWETitle #WWE #RAW"

Edge: "Way better than that spinner shipwreck"

....now excuse me, I have to go google "jbl championship belt" to get his reference, lol

:cool2


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

love the new title so much better than the spinner


----------



## MovedManc (Mar 29, 2010)

It has the word champion on it, which makes it infinitely better than the spinner belt..
It's still a lazy design though, probably worst than every _other_ belt since the weird shaped ones Hogan had in the eighties.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

ugly POS


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Ziggler Mark said:


> should've used this one, tbh.
> 
> http://images.wikia.com/uncyclopedia/images/e/e5/WWE_Title_Belt.png


The F in WWF stands for fund not federeation, unless there's a point I'm missing


----------



## Rumitus (May 10, 2008)

It could obviously be better but it is a very masculine, rugged looking belt.

Obviously, regardless of how this new belt looked, nearly everyone here would be shitting on it. Wouldn't expect anything less.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Not a fan of the new Belt, even as a huge Rock fan. But at least it looks a bit better than the Spinner belt.


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

The logo is too freakin big, but I wouldn't have put it past WWE to just stick their logo on it and call it a day as opposed to...designing an actual main plate. 

All about trademarksss.


----------



## RAWImpact (Aug 22, 2012)

I'll admit that I wasn't too thrilled with it when it was first unveiled, but it has really grown on me since last night. I especially like it with the original side plates, as opposed to the Brahma Bull side plates. Don't like much customization. I'm happy WWE finally put the Spinner Belt in the past, though. It had it's place and will have its place in history, but it was time for a change.

Bottom line, the more I see the new WWE Championship, the more I love it. I approve.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Vic said:


> For anyone still wondering, WWE confirmed the new belt is the set design even after Rock leaves after WM29 on their website.


So this new title will still have the bulls on after Rock has left??? oh my god this title really was made for the Rock and now hes left his mark on the WWE title


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

KITD said:


> The F in WWF stands for fund not federeation, unless there's a point I'm missing


its called a joke...and clearly you felt the need to analyze it. :lmao


----------



## Archive. (Dec 1, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> So this new title will still have the bulls on after Rock has left??? oh my god this title really was made for the Rock and now hes left his mark on the WWE title


No, no, no. This will be the final title after the rock drops it.


----------



## MovedManc (Mar 29, 2010)

Dudechi said:


> Maybe that's they way they'll do it for a while instead of a nameplate? Cena can have TE dumb hand, punk can have the bolt, etc


Leaving alone the actual show side of things that's actually a really good marketing move. If they sell a replica with interchangeable side plates people will buy their favourite ones.



...actually , taking a closer look at the generic side plates, I think they look awesome, and I'm a little bit annoyed they didn't use more of this type of look for the main design.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

I just like the center-plate needs more detail to it. Like a globe in the back, or at least give it some color. 

Here's something I found on another forum. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Do you like the NEW WWE Championship Belt?*



MANTI TEO said:


> i think the bulls will come and go with each champ.


Yeah, and when Cody Rhodes wins the big one he will have mustaches on it.


----------



## nwoattitude (Nov 19, 2012)

Its not great at all. But its better than the spinner. The spinner at this point looks like cheap custome jewellery. Horrible IMO. It was cool at first, now it looks stupid. So I am glad that its gone. The word CHAMP always irked me. It just seemed too informal IMO. Too much bling. This new belt is not a fantastic transition but its definitely better than the spinner. I like the black background. Simple. Bold. The stones should be gone altogther though. And people dont bitch about the Rock getting his brahma bulls on the belt. Hogan spray painted the WCW belt to make it his, Austin had the smoking skull belt, Cena had the spinner and now the only other mega star face of the company gets added to that illustrious list. I mean didnt Edge get a new belt to? Lol. Its not even an issue IMO. All in all, the belt is ok, a slight improvement on the previous one.


----------



## MiniKiller (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow I like it with the globe lol. It's not bad kinda like the gun metal gray but I think it's a touch to big. At first I hated the bull on the side but perhaps it will change based on champ


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

out of all the titles currently i thnk the intercontinental looks the best by far the design is nice and the white background rly stands out from the black
now that im seeing it better on the rock i jus noticed how huge the actual title is..it looks even bigger than the heavyweight championship that thing would cover up the smaller guys


----------



## jtyrone (May 1, 2012)

itssoeasy23 said:


> I just like the center-plate needs more detail to it. Like a globe in the back, or at least give it some color.
> 
> Here's something I found on another forum.
> 
> ...


not bad (Y)

looks more prestigious.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

itssoeasy23 said:


> I just like the center-plate needs more detail to it. Like a globe in the back, or at least give it some color.
> 
> Here's something I found on another forum.
> 
> ...


If this was light blue rather than purple, I'd be overjoyed with that design.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't like the jewells, it's alright though, far better than the spinnner!


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Beautiful belt, it reminds me of this one


----------



## ZeDude (Oct 23, 2012)

I like it, hopefully the side plates will change according the superstar holding it that would be cool


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Not great but not terrible. Better than the spinner. I just don't like how big the logo is, the black background or the fact that there's no place for the champions name.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, I just don't get the fascination with nameplates. And I'm directly opposed to personalisation.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Hazzard said:


> Beautiful belt, it reminds me of this one


Assume this is some kind of gag that's gone over my head because I can't see how it could you remind you of that belt like, AT all.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Man, I just don't get the fascination with nameplates. And I'm directly opposed to personalisation.


I'm with you. Just don't see the love for them.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Far better than the spinner but not as good as the undisputed design.

I'm content with the new belt design. It would of been better to have done it during Punk's reign, especially in his early days as champ and for him to then go on the great reign with it. Rock brings publicity to it though I suppose.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Assume this is some kind of gag that's gone over my head because I can't see how it could you remind you of that belt like, AT all.


The only similarities it has is the colour is gold and black. But then it could have reminded him of many other belts from the past. Certainly strange.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

itssoeasy23 said:


> I just like the center-plate needs more detail to it. Like a globe in the back, or at least give it some color.
> 
> Here's something I found on another forum.
> 
> ...


I like that a lot better.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'll admit. I was quick to judge the Title without giving it much time. The pictures WWE.com has been posting make it look much better. Yes, the center plate looks kind of stupid, but it doesn't look bad overall.


----------



## Bel Air (Dec 6, 2012)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Assume this is some kind of gag that's gone over my head because I can't see how it could you remind you of that belt like, AT all.


Oh my god, deja vu..


----------



## Mrs. Austin Aries (Jan 18, 2013)

It reminds me of a hood ornament or a rapper's blinged out ring. Would be pretty interesting to see as a hood ornament, actually.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

I wonder how many people voted yes just for the fact they marked out that there was a new belt and probably didn't even look at the design before voting lmao.

It's sad when fan-made belts actually look better than the real one.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

This belt cost $50,000 to make. That's 1/1000th of a certain someone’s senate run. It's looking like WWE got a steal on this belt.


----------



## Mrs. Austin Aries (Jan 18, 2013)

Archive. said:


> No, no, no. This will be the final title after the rock drops it.


Hmm...:hmm: Too much bling, imo, and even if the jewels are real, they look tacky and unnecessary. All they need is a grill to wear with the title. :side: I guess I'm old-fashioned, but I like title faceplates to be metal with little to no jewels. I don't mind the lack of a name plate, though. Kind of reminds me of a class ring, looking at it so close.

*WWE Class of 2013*


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Some tidbits about the belt.



1. Stan Stanski is a real person, the Senior Vice President of Creative Services, and he was the one tasked with figuring out a new belt design.

2. There were ideas in place to have a red leather strap or a title affixed with door hinges on both sides.

3. The Orange County Choppers were brought in when no one else could take on the task of creating what they had in mind for the new look title.

4. They spent $50,000 during the process.

5. There was a plan in place to unveil the new belt at WrestleMania 28 but that never came to be.

6. For those missing the "winged eagle" design, there was an idea to have the new belt "feature a massive, three-dimensional eagle grasping onto the central WWE logo with its talons."

7. The belt looks the way it does because they want everyone to know that this is the WWE championship and there's no mistaking it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

It fucking sucks. It looks cheap and the brahmabulls ruined the fuck out of it. They should of just brought back the one from smackdown and made a few changes here and there.


----------



## slatersgonnaslate (Jul 13, 2012)

dont like it, but better than the spinner


----------



## Johnny_XTREME (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, it's much better than spinner, but that was not really hard to achieve. Unfortunately it's nowhere near Undisputed or AE title.


----------



## Vin44 (Feb 18, 2013)

Better then the spinner, but that is not saying much.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

I’m neutral about it but more on the positive side. I honestly don’t understand why they couldn’t just bring back the Undisputed Championship. That belt in the words of Dwayne was “Timeless” and actually look like a World Championship of professional wrestling. That was the perfect belt to be announced as the WWE title. (Attitude Era WWE title is 2nd after that). I honestly don’t like the brahma bull on the side plates, it makes it look tacky but if its going to be a routine with each wrestler having their own symbol when they are champion then fine I don’t have a problem with it.

Overall I actually like the title, it was time for a change and lets be honest, anything was going to be automatically better than that shitty, disgraceful spinner belt.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

You know what, it's quickly growing on me and I really fucking like it. I think it'd be better if the side plates and centerpiece were swapped so the WWE logo with the black background were the side plates and the WWE logo with the red globe behind it was the centerpiece, but I really do like this new championship and it's really growing on me quickly.


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

I like it quite a bit except the fact there is no place for the name of the champ, kinda like that on other belts.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Flame of Olympus said:


> Some tidbits about the belt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, because that would've meant Punk unveiling it, and they couldn't allow that.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

It looks like Satan himself took a giant shit and fingered a giant 'W' into it.

Although, if I look at it again, it's actually pretty awesome.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Click on this link to see multiple photo-shopped version on the new WWE Championship. It's kind of sad to see someone on the internet can make the belt look ten times better and a million dollar company makes a belt that looks like a toy.

http://www.living-vicariously.net/2013/02/the-brand-new-wwe-championship.html


----------



## Edgeowns (Feb 24, 2011)

Holy lord. $450 bucks for the replica on wweshop.com. how many kids stole their parents credit card this morning to buy this belt??


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

I quite like the title _sans_ globe.

It reminds me of Superman's 'S' shield.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

The more I look at it the more I'm digging it. Just happened to be listening to Metalingus (Edge's theme song) and I could picture him running around with this. It's growing on me quick. Almost considering picking one up, gotta go get some closer looks. Would be nice if they added different sideplates you could swap out later on.

And those photoshops look like shit. Sorry.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

>Punk holds the title for over a year
>Movie star wins the title and holds it for a month, is allowed to create new belt.

Seems legit. Fuck WWE.


----------



## nadine (Feb 16, 2013)

I liked the belt before the attitude era. It's what I remember growing up with. Prefer the classic look, all of this bedazzle shit looks ridiculous.

Anyways, they should bring that back. And if they wanted to be "cool" about it, call it a "throwback". 

:cool2


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm hoping the bulls can be swapped out for each champ, and replace with their logo's etc..


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Better than the spinner by far. Not to mention once the bull plates are out it will look great.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hell, at least the spinner belt looked like a Championship belt. It had the color and shape of all the other Championship belts the company has had over years. It was gold, had multiple side-plate, and involved a eagle on it which was a object the WWE Championship had had basically since it began. At least since the early 90's.

Now, it's a giant f***in' WWE Symbol shaped like a high-school ring. Only two side plates with the same logo. No gold, no eagle, no globe, no nameplate. Just a big center-piece with nothing else to it.

And it was quite pathetic when they had to make the title spin again for The Rock to acknowledge that a Championship belt "shouldn't spin." When in fact it didn't spin for the last 5 years or so. That he say's the it shouldn't look like a toy, than brings out the new belt which looks JUST LIKE A TOY. 

I instantly liked the Spinner belt from the get-go, because it still looked like a Championship belt. The gold, the eagle, the nameplate. Sure, it spun. Sure, it was bedazzled, but it looked like it had a lot of work put into it and was very, very cool to look at. When they stopped the spinning, it made it even better IMO. 

Sure, people hated it. But I don't get why. What was different from this one compared to the Undisputed Championship? It was shaped the same, was gold, had a eagle of top. Sure, it said "CHAMP," but the side-plate (another thing the new belt is drastically missing) said "WWE Champion" on it. 

The current belt looked too plain and is shaped like a high-school ring. It's going to look very awkward when someone is wearing it around their waist. It doesn't look like it had a lot of work into it at all, they just put it together and put it out there.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Hell, at least the spinner belt looked like a Championship belt. It had the color and shape of all the other Championship belts the company has had over years. It was gold, had multiple side-plate, and involved a eagle on it which was a object the WWE Championship had had basically since it began. At least since the early 90's.
> 
> Now, it's a giant f***in' WWE Symbol shaped like a high-school ring. Only two side plates with the same logo. No gold, no eagle, no globe, no nameplate. Just a big center-piece with nothing else to it.
> 
> ...


The real problem with it was John Cena should have been the only person to hold that title. Hell I think the only reason why it was created in the first place was to help sell Cena rap album. Making everyone else carry it was a joke. That should of been John Cena's custom title like the US Championship was. 

BTW even Cena himself was sick of the damm thing one of the biggest reasons was the fact the thing weighed nearly 30 fucking pounds.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I didn't really like it at first, but it is starting to grow on me.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> I didn't really like it at first, but it is starting to grow on me.


Same. It fits the Rock perfectly.


----------



## bulldog10101 (May 7, 2003)

*One Question about the new belt...*

So are they going to change the side panels for every new title? Like on this one is the bull are they going to change it for who ever wares it. On the WWE site they said they aren't putting the eagle and globe on the title any more apparently.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: One Question about the new belt...*

Seems like it.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: One Question about the new belt...*

YES

Ive seen both designs with and without.

The bulls are awful and an embarrassment to the WWE.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

It's grown on me a lot. It looks legit. It's not the greatest title in the history of title belts, but it's def a step up from the last incarnation. 

They pretty much melded the "new" style belt designs with the "old" style belt design. It looks good, but it does seem a TAD to big, but eh...go big or go home right? Lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm in the "it's growing on me" crowd. I'll definitely reserve judgement until someone like Punk or Cena is holding it to see what it looks like on others. 

There is something about it that's not right though, I just don't quite know what it is. Maybe it is the black background.


----------



## Macharius (Oct 6, 2011)

I imagine that they will be interchangable. Adding a neat degree of personality to the belt depending on whoever holds it.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Cena is just going to bring back the spinner belt when he wins at Mania.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Macharius said:


> I imagine that they will be interchangable. Adding a neat degree of personality to the belt depending on whoever holds it.


That is what I am thinking as well. Every superstars who wins the title gets to display their logo on the side plates or something.


----------



## 450clash12x (Apr 27, 2011)

i like the design very much, but my thing is when rock loses it what are they going to do with the bull's on it? say punk were to win it would they put stars on it? if Cena were to win would they put a design for him on it? very interested to see


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

it wouldent make sense at all to have another superstar having the bulls, in the WWE shop it already shows the globe side plates:

http://shop.wwe.com/WWE-Championshi...0130216&utm_content=Post&utm_campaign=NEWbelt

With the bulls, it misses something, with the red globes, it looks really great, and best of all, NO FRICKING SPINNER!:ex:


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

Seriously, everytime I see it, I like it a little more.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Mr. Ziggles said:


> Seriously, everytime I see it, I like it a little more.


I don't understand why there is so much hate for it.

It's awesome!


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> I don't understand why there is so much hate for it.
> 
> It's awesome!


I think it's because it looks simplistic, especially with the bulls on Rock's title. The red globes make it 10x better. Once you get used to it though, the simplicity is what makes it look so good. I hope they stick with the red globes and aren't planning to use personal logos for everyone who holds it. It kinda looks that way based on the fact that the sideplates are screwed on.

I remember when they introduced the Undisputed belt, I didn't like that either. Now, I consider it to be the best looking WWE title.


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

The spinner sucked and so does this new belt. Infact I didn't like the undisputed belt either. The last good belt was the AE title.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I think the problem is that the main plate of the belt looks bland and doesn't bring a strong presence that the previous belts (even the Spinner belt) had with their main plates. If they can just add more of a strong design onto it, I think the belt would look a lot less of an eyesore.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not awful. Still bling-blingish and the logo is a little big but the globes are a nice touch. At least the stupid toy belt is history.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I wonder what part of the design Punk had a hand in. I seem to recall reading a piece where it said he was at least helping design a part of it. Probably had something to do with the side plates.

It certainly looks better tonight than it did last night. The sooner you accept it for what it is, the happier with it you will be. 

The fan made edit with the blue globe behind the logo is sure sharp looking and proves that it is indeed missing something despite what their intentions were. They wanted you to know it was the WWE Championship right away and they certainly accomplished that. If only they had decided to upgrade the logo to something that wasn't over 10 years old.

If I were to ever buy one I will have to pay the extra for Ambrose side plates. :lol

....But seriously.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Click on this link to see multiple photo-shopped version on the new WWE Championship. It's kind of sad to see someone on the internet can make the belt look ten times better and a million dollar company makes a belt that looks like a toy.
> 
> http://www.living-vicariously.net/2013/02/the-brand-new-wwe-championship.html


For real, these titles look a hell of a lot better than the original. I wish they would change the title to this one


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Click on this link to see multiple photo-shopped version on the new WWE Championship. It's kind of sad to see someone on the internet can make the belt look ten times better and a million dollar company makes a belt that looks like a toy.
> 
> http://www.living-vicariously.net/2013/02/the-brand-new-wwe-championship.html


Ya, I said from the start that the WWE title looked abit too plain behind the WWE logo, and the photshopped image:









Made it look alot better.


I wonder if WWE would consider making any changes after they see/hear the initial reactions from people on twitter,facebook along with all the superstars about it.


----------



## ExplicitMox (Feb 20, 2013)

I think it looks awesome.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

ExplicitMox said:


> I think it looks awesome.


it does


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I think the problem is that the front plate looks okay when it's set up with lighting and stuff, but in the murk and blur of being carried around the ring last night, it looked dull as hell.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> I think the problem is that the front plate looks okay when it's set up with lighting and stuff, but in the murk and blur of being carried around the ring last night, it looked dull as hell.


The problem is that the background of the front plate sticks out. You see the WWE logo, then just all black leather in the background, no design or anything. In spinner title, you at least had the jewels in the background. Not saying I want jewels in this background, but even just like a gold plate behind the WWE logo, or a design(similar to the pic I posted a few posts up) would be great. Small change made HUGE difference


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Some of u really need to get it together...U beg and pledge for the spinner cena title to be gone and as soon as its gone u bitch even more.

I didn't like it at first but now It has grown on me. Not the best tittle ever but its something new, its simple and it works.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I think the main problem with it is that no one will ever carry it around in public proudly. For instance Aaron Rodgers was walking around with the big gold belt on his shoulder and I've seen Rasheed Wallace do the same but nobody in their right mind would walk around with that thing. It is an improvement but it's still too flashy.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Tony Tornado said:


> I think the main problem with it is that no one will ever carry it around in public proudly. For instance Aaron Rodgers was walking around with the big gold belt on his shoulder and I've seen Rasheed Wallace do the same but nobody in their right mind would walk around with that thing. It is an improvement but it's still too flashy.


New York Yankees hand out WWE titles(spinner titles) after every game to the player of the game(don't believe the players keep it,but still...)


And sports guys hold World title not so much cause it's WWE, but because it's a big championship belt that they can wear/hold. WWE title(spinner and current) look like titles for WWE, not just a championship title.

Though I do wonder if WWE would ever customize the title(such as removing the WWE logo and replacing it with another logo) for promotional reasons or something. Like if a sports team gets a title from WWE, instead of the WWE logo, it'd be that sports team logo or something.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

This title has a unique feature. It can predict the future!


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

dxbender said:


> Ya, I said from the start that the WWE title looked abit too plain behind the WWE logo, and the photshopped image:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer this design to that which The Rock unveiled.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

While the new championship is growing on me, those photoshopped designs look great. Adding a design behind the WWE logo like a globe or something would do a lot to the championship and make it look even better. I hope they do make some slight changes to it and add something like that to it at some point.


----------



## AussieBoy97 (Jan 6, 2013)

Apparently the WWE have been working on the new WWE championship for 2 years. So I doubt Cena will bring the spinner back lol


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

I gotta be honest, I was slightly disappointed when Rock removed the red cloth and revealed the championship.

I don't know, I'm 50/50 on it.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm late to this thread and don't feel like reading 84 pages to see if I'm repeating a post here, but the center plate on this thing looks like they just ripped it off from a ring design they saw in a jewelry store catalog. It even kind of reminds me of Josten's class rings.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

People will always ramble and rage on something new. A new WWE title is always going to elicit mixed reactions largely depending on the guy that debuts the title. I'm sure if was Punk there would be a lot less negative reaction on here. People will still complain though because bitching today is a constant.

Personally, I think the title looks fantastic if anything.

The real title doesn't have the bull logo btw. The bull logo is customised specially for The Rock.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

The belt is absolutely fantastic. The spinner has needed to be replaced for years now.


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

dxbender said:


> Ya, I said from the start that the WWE title looked abit too plain behind the WWE logo, and the photshopped image:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

its better than the Old spinner.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm not a fan of the new title at all. It's better than the spinner but it still sucks. Miranda's belt buckle in my sig looks better than this title.*


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

CharliePrince said:


> it does


That title is the best looking title since the Federation Title.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

dxbender said:


> Ya, I said from the start that the WWE title looked abit too plain behind the WWE logo, and the photshopped image:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks outstanding imo.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Personally,I think it looks fucking horrible.

I'm seriously shocked I have to say this but Cena's title looked better.


----------



## The Showstopper 88 (Mar 30, 2008)

Way better than the spinner belt but still looks way too gimmicky and nowhere near prestigious enough for me. The strap that they had til 1998, the Attitude era belt, and the Undisputed Title belt were all traditionally-decorated, prestigious world title belts with Eagles and globes and neat patterns on them. But I guess days of traditional title belts are gone and we're stick with gimmicky plastic-looking ones now. Perhaps they used up their final reserves of deference to tradition when they brought the old IC title back. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Photos of it were leaked (though it was unfinished, didn't have the colors and was all gold) like 8 months ago and CM Punk mentioned he had seen a new title design and said it was just as bad as the current one back at a convention around July. I was kind of hoping the leaked photos were fakes but nope, there it is. I don't care for it to be honest and Rock mocking the spinner was a bit silly since they removed the spinner mechanism from the old belt like 6 years ago. Personally I prefer the old one, I think the new one is just as gaudy if not more so and I don't like how angular it is.

Giant WWE logo = gaudy, and this WWE logo is even bigger than the last belt's.



dxbender said:


> The problem is that the background of the front plate sticks out. You see the WWE logo, then just all black leather in the background, no design or anything. In spinner title, you at least had the jewels in the background. Not saying I want jewels in this background, but even just like a gold plate behind the WWE logo, or a design(similar to the pic I posted a few posts up) would be great. Small change made HUGE difference


You mean like this? 








Leaked photo of unfinished belt design.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I think I just hate the whole "three-dimensional" belt style.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Still wondering where the nameplate is...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Still wondering where the nameplate is...


There isn't one, thank god.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

You know I initially disliked this, but after seeing it on the Rock I've had a change of heart and now think it looks, like the Rock said, badass and has a big time prestigous feel to it! I think if those changes were made to it like dxbender epicly photoshoped it would look even better with the amazing planet outline behind the logo and the winged eagle side plates!


----------



## TheSundanceKid (Apr 3, 2012)

It's growing on me. When Rock unveiled it, there was silence and luckily he managed to create some excitement over it. But every time I look at it I grow to like it more.

Between that and the spinner belt its a no contest, the spinner belt was the very worst of the WWE, it was just shockingly poor.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Finally.....

8 years later the world has finally rid itself from that spinner belt. Talk about running it's course but finally justice have been served. 

No longer will the kids have a toy to play with, no longer people will talk about spinner belts, no longer will we hear how much people want that belt to go away. 

It was a historic night. 

Decent belt although it could been better..also could been a lot worse. 

Inb4 we start whining about the new one of course. Shouldn't take to long. *


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

*So perhaps the plates can be taken off the new belt...*










The Rocks belt had the bulls. This one does not. This one is the replica belt. Perhaps the round portions can be unscrewed (looks like it) and other plates can be added?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

The bulls should remain on the title


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

I thought the spinner belt diddn't spin at all anymore?

Anyway its a great looking new belt. Compared to what they done with the upgrading of divas title intercontinental blah blah it looks real nice.

Wonder why no name plaque? OR is that what those two emblems are either side? For each superstar to put their own thing on there. E.g Rock bull Cena, well some fruity pebble thing..


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

hbkdxhhh said:


> I thought the spinner belt diddn't spin at all anymore?
> 
> Anyway its a great looking new belt. Compared to what they done with the upgrading of divas title intercontinental blah blah it looks real nice.
> 
> Wonder why no name plaque? OR is that what those two emblems are either side? For each superstar to put their own thing on there. E.g Rock bull Cena, well some fruity pebble thing..


Lol, he'd probably put spinners on the side plates...


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

hbkdxhhh said:


> I thought the spinner belt diddn't spin at all anymore?
> 
> Anyway its a great looking new belt. Compared to what they done with the upgrading of divas title intercontinental blah blah it looks real nice.
> 
> Wonder why no name plaque? OR is that what those two emblems are either side? For each superstar to put their own thing on there. E.g Rock bull Cena, well some fruity pebble thing..





RaneGaming said:


> Triple H: Shovels
> Punk: X's
> DB: Yes On 1 side No On Other
> Y2j: Flashing Lights
> ...


Indeed


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

The more I see the title the more I like it.

And seeing that title on The Rock is beast


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Cycloneon said:


> Still wondering where the nameplate is...


There isn't one because the WWE logo is more important.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

version 1 said:


> The more I see the title the more I like it.
> 
> And seeing that title on The Rock is beast


It Was The Shock and the fact everything is better when you are young alot of Fan's Attitude Era was what we grew up with so never is better than that so all AE Belts are better (not sure of your age) but what was your fav cartoon growing up mine was thundercats nothing beats it (they remade it i thought oh yes this will be good) I Hate it (same sort of example as the new belt) I Love the new belt after taking time to look at it see it in different lighting and now am happy with it


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

The new belts dope


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

version 1 said:


> The more I see the title the more I like it.
> 
> And seeing that title on The Rock is beast


It's definitely better than the spinner, but the front plate is just so generic and lazy -- it's just a giant WWE logo. Surely they could have come up with something classier and less bedazzled.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

Moustache said:


> It's definitely better than the spinner, but the front plate is just so generic and lazy -- it's just a giant WWE logo. Surely they could have come up with something classier and less bedazzled.


Yeah I hate the giant "W"

Couldn't they have added a globe and/or the eagle to the front and have a smaller W? I could look much better.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Joe E Dangerously said:


> Yeah I hate the giant "W"
> 
> Couldn't they have added a globe and/or the eagle to the front and have a smaller W?* I could look much better*.


I agree, you could!

The belts alright innit. It's growing on me, no literally like a third nipple but I mean I quite like it.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Only the Rock looks good with that new title


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

The belt would be so much better if it had the red globe really big in the middle


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

It's grown on me, I'll admit. Not a vast improvement over the Spinner but I'll take it. I much prefer the generic side-plates however, as the brahma bulls add even more blank black space to the design.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

dxbender said:


>


As much as I love this look better, the globe logo looks a bit outdated, and considering they're going with timeless here, I think something more modern would go better with it.


----------



## TheVenomousViper (Nov 24, 2011)

Very glad the brahma bull doesn't have to stay there.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Itami said:


> As much as I love this look better, the globe logo looks a bit outdated, and considering they're going with timeless here, I think something more modern would go better with it.


How is globe logo outdated? Did the shape of the earth change again or something lol. Did it go from being 2d/flat, to 3d/round to 4d?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Only the Rock looks good with that new title


He's the only one who's held it? how the hell would you know?


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

dxbender said:


> How is globe logo outdated? Did the shape of the earth change again or something lol. Did it go from being 2d/flat, to 3d/round to 4d?


That particular design looks outdated; it's very 2000-ish.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm really digging that new title. Also, it looks really small in comparison to the older WWE titles. Kind of like a throwback to the old NWA titles. At first i hated it but I'm really liking this new title. And the gigantic ass "WWE" in the middle looked stupid at first but like I said I'm really loving this new title. 

The spinner had really ran its course. I'm surprised it took then 8 years to debut a new title. It should have been changed the moment Punk got his hands on it back in 2011. Another reason why they botched the whole Summer of Punk apart from bringing Nash into this shit and (at the time) Borerito.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Itami said:


> That particular design looks outdated; it's very 2000-ish.


Spinning Globe :cena4


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Not a fan of it. Better than the spinner though.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

TheRainKing said:


> Doesn't look so bad in that pic.
> 
> It's better than the spinner but the giant W ruins it so much.
> 
> ...




i agree thats much better. anyone who can't see that is a fucking hick


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't even have anything funny/amusing/entertaining to say about this: 

It's the ugliest and most unprofessional title ever in professional wrestling, or anywhere, for that matter. It's a tier below the Divas and TNA Jeff Hardy title.

I half expected Rock to say, "just kidding." I wish I weren't serious.

I remember us speculating on here that it was a side plate. No way would they go with that as a main plate, right? Well, the worst case scenario came true.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Lol.

"Oh noes, where's the globe?"

"Look at that big W! Why would the WWE put THIER logo so big on THIER TITLE BELT!"

Really people? Fuck outta here with that complaining shit.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Found this from another forum.


Now that's more like it. The decreased contrast presented by the "gold-er" background takes some of the boldness away from the WWE logo, which, in my opinion and in the opinions of seemingly many people, who say the logo looks too large, would be a very good thing. It would make the logo look less clumsily huge and make it blend in more with the rest of the title as a whole.

If someone less lazy than myself could Photoshop the concept quoted above, but with a sleeker logo like the one they were using for the WWE Network, that might look really good.


----------



## SimonBanga (Jan 3, 2012)

Did anyone not named Stone Cold Steve Austin wear th smoking skull belt? So why would anyone not named The Rock wear a brahma bull belt?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

"It's a piece of shit, but you'll get used to it over time."

2013 WWE in a nutshell.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's some new you guys may love to read!



> *We’re told WWE also made side plates for CM Punk and John Cena to be used on the new WWE Championship belt. This was done so they could control leaks and no one would know when they were unveiling the belt on television. Punk’s plates have his lightning bolt fist. As for the internal reaction to the belt, the company sees it as “very marketable” and we’re told that Mattel had a part in its development.*


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow they have made plates for other guys who win the title I prefer the bulls though


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Found this from another forum.


That is beautiful.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Personally, ANYTHING would be an improvement over the retarded spinner belt.


I love this new "ANYTHING" belt. lol.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

Great looking belt, esp with the WWE sideplates. Makes it look badass! Not sure on the swappable plates idea aside from it being an awesome Merch idea.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

I like it.

Reasoning. It was time for a change. This seems like a blend of the old and the most recent.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

THANOS said:


> Here's some new you guys may love to read!
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


I love the lightning bolt fist, just looks so epic. Still wondering what Cena's will be lol.
Glad the side plates are changeable but hopefully titles arent being passed around like a hot potato.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

I didn't like it when I saw it leaked a out a year ago, and I thought it was just the side plate, and I missed Raw but saw the spoiler and I didn't think much of it, but now seeing it on TV and on someone's shoulder, I love it. It's simple it's to the point, but it's so unique in shape that it simply just works. 

The Rock is a big guy though, so I wanna see how it looks with Punk because the belt looks big. Anyone complaining about the bulls, obviously those will be gone after Dwayne drops it. It'll be fun to see what takes it's place.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Good points - says CHAMPION not CHAMP.

BAD POINTS - Has bulls on it. guessing these will be removed and repleace with WWE logo after Rock drops it. its along way behind the Winged Eagle and the Undisputed title but its much better than the god awful spinner


----------



## Above Average (Feb 4, 2013)

I sort of liked the spinner belt but it became stale and didn't look good on anyone but Cena/rap gimmicks.(Would of looked good on R-truth, JTG for *example*.) 

The new belt looks prestigious and fresh, but although fancy looking, imo there's nothing truly eye catching about it, but i'll admit the more I see it, the better it looks. Guess it's growing on me.


----------



## DarkerDays (Sep 6, 2012)

It's an improvement, but not great.


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

I quite like it, but I'm sure it'll grow on me like the spinner belt eventually did... I just hope the side plates are interchangeable, wouldn't wanna see a brahma bull on it for the rest of the time we're stuck with it! Especially if Punk or someone else pics it up along the way.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> The WWE logo is too big and what is with the black background? Keep it all the same colour, add a globe too.


I have to agree with you 100%. Actually said that to the wife after they unveiled it. I like it though.


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

It's alright but I was hoping they would go for more of an updated retro look. I still think the World Heavyweight Championship belt looks more like what a champion's belt should be.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Enforcer122 said:


> I quite like it, but I'm sure it'll grow on me like the spinner belt eventually did... I just hope the side plates are interchangeable, wouldn't wanna see a brahma bull on it for the rest of the time we're stuck with it! Especially if Punk or someone else pics it up along the way.


They are. WWE have a replica on their site which has their logo with a red globe background as the sideplate. It actually makes the title look better than the one Rock has imo.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

It's weird but I'm really digging it. I was underwhelmed to begin with but it's growing on me more and more each day. It's different which is cool too.


----------



## ReginaSanders (Jan 7, 2013)

i liked it a lot its just an awesome belt to wear


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

Hopefully Sheamus gets to be WWE Champion again










cuz that looks pretty sweet!


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm praying this thing doesn't last as long as the fucking spinner.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

It's better than the spinner. Not that hard though.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*It's quickly growing on me to be honest. I like it.










Side plates should switch with the main big plate though, would look much better.*


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm a little bit irrationally irritated by the lack of a name plate, but I suppose the sideplates have replaced it.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

It kinda looks like a custom title for MVP. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoonWalker3000 (Jan 13, 2013)

I think it's very nice!!


----------



## Sydney Wolfe (Apr 9, 2012)

it sucks ass. It's the ugliest WWE championship belt ever. Not even the spinning is so awful.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

LuN™ said:


> *It's quickly growing on me to be honest. I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That actually looks pretty good, I hope they remove the brahma bulls when the rock looses the title.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DallasClark said:


> I'm a little bit irrationally irritated by the lack of a name plate, but I suppose the sideplates have replaced it.


I don't understand why people care so much about a nameplate. I'm pretty sure we know each champion's name, it's unnecessary work making a nameplate for each person who gets it. We never had a nameplate before the Undisputed title (which ironically is the best one, but not for that reason). We don't HAVE to have a nameplate just because Vince has Alzheimers.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Belts sweet,can't find to see the designs on the side plate when sayyyy like a ziggler or ryback win the belt


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't understand why people care so much about a nameplate. I'm pretty sure we know each champion's name, it's unnecessary work making a nameplate for each person who gets it. We never had a nameplate before the Undisputed title (which ironically is the best one, but not for that reason). We don't HAVE to have a nameplate just because Vince has Alzheimers.


Neither do I, that's why I said irrationally. If you want to follow that logic we can start complaining about the word "champion" because we know whoever has it is the champion. Or we can complain about the WWE logo because we know whoever has it is in the WWE.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't understand why people care so much about a nameplate. I'm pretty sure we know each champion's name, it's unnecessary work making a nameplate for each person who gets it. We never had a nameplate before the Undisputed title (which ironically is the best one, but not for that reason). We don't HAVE to have a nameplate just because Vince has Alzheimers.


Why do trophies have names on them?
You earned it.

Kayfabe in this sense.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Soupman Prime said:


> I love the lightning bolt fist, just looks so epic. *Still wondering what Cena's will be lol.*Glad the side plates are changeable but hopefully titles arent being passed around like a hot potato.


My bet is this. :cena4 or a "C" inside the superman logo


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Oxitron said:


> Why do trophies have names on them?
> You earned it.
> 
> Kayfabe in this sense.


Real sports, yes.

You wrestle for the belt, not for a name plate.


----------



## Rockstar1 (Oct 20, 2008)

I hate if they go with the "Each champion will have their respective side plates" . Just have the default ones ffs ! Also if they added a background behind the big front W, it would be awesome, like what the plates from this one have:









It kind of reminds of the United States Championship really. All in all nothing special and badass, like the Rock said. The best one they had was the Undisputed one, hands down.


----------



## Cubed (Jul 7, 2011)

Apparently Shamus tweeted this










I don't have twitter so if someone who does could verify and save this design, that would be great.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

It's starting to grow on me. By itself it looks stupid, but it is very photogenic when held by a wrestler. It's a damn sight better than that spinner monstrosity.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Hated it at first, but its starting to grow on me. And that's just a swing after a couple of days. Although I initially thought it looked hideous, I think it could turn out to be a very successful design, especially with the customizable plate designs.


----------



## 2ManyLimes (Sep 25, 2011)

How about silver instead of a black background? Looks like tin foil, but could work if it was a smoother metal.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

it beats that lame ass spinner belt...sorry but I always hated that thing


----------



## JCT85x (Apr 12, 2007)

Hate It


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

2ManyLimes said:


> How about silver instead of a black background? Looks like tin foil, but could work if it was a smoother metal.


Way too much. Reminds me of wtf we finally just got away from.

I like it as is personally, all the photoshops were worse imo. It's fine as is. Still has bling, and simplicity in wwe's flair.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

2ManyLimes said:


> How about silver instead of a black background? Looks like tin foil, but could work if it was a smoother metal.


You should try it with gold. I think it would look better.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

TheGreatBanana said:


> You should try it with gold. I think it would look better.


on page 80-90 someone already did 1


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

I actually really like it. It's got a bold yet simple look to it. I know some people would prefer a more timeless design ala the WHC, but the problem is that there's no design they could do in that direction that would top it. The WHC is the perfect championship belt. Anything you try and do to imitate it will ultimately be inferior. So it's best to go in a different direction, which they did, and which I like.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

If the black on the inside around the logo was a gold or silver I'd like it.


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Found this from another forum.


Like a few others have said, I think the side plates being the centerpiece instead would make the belt soooo much better though I must admit this one looks damn nice. Maybe substitute some of the diamonds with just gold color.





Soupman Prime said:


> I love the lightning bolt fist, just looks so epic. Still wondering what Cena's will be lol.
> Glad the side plates are changeable but hopefully titles arent being passed around like a hot potato.


A hand or the slashed out C logo.


----------



## noggs91 (Apr 3, 2012)

Think it's a modern title for a modern company. Get what people are saying a out the older titles and that they looked better but things move forward and change, and this title will hopefully represent a silk modern wwe, that can hopefully reach similar hights seen in the past


----------



## oshjayadlay (Feb 24, 2013)

I actually don't mind the this, its about time a new title was brought in.


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

It looks like a hood ornament.


----------

